# Probleme mit Frauen - THREAD DES JAHRES 2002



## Benutzername (26. November 2002)

Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.

Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.

Zum besseren Verständnis sollte ich erwähnen, daß Sabrina 18 ist und ungefähr so aussieht: http://www.pageant.net/ronniebueche/images/ronnie5.jpg (das ist kein Foto von ihr, sondern eine mir unbekannte junge Dame, die ihr ähnlich sieht. Von Sabrina gibt es keine Fotos im Internet.)

So stand ich also am Samstag Abend vor dem Spiegel und versuchte, mich toll zu finden, als Sabrina mit nur zwei Stunden Verspätung an der Tür klingelte. Erstaunt über solch eine Pünktlichkeit wollte ich sie bereits mit einem wohlwollenden Spruch beglücken, als ich bemerkte, was sie anhatte. Oder vielmehr nicht anhatte. "Nimmst du mich so mit?", fragte sie und drehte sich einmal um die eigene Achse. Ich sah Harry, meinen Hamster, der am Boden entlangschlich und versuchte, unter ihren Rock zu linsen. Offenbar hatte er Erfolg, denn plötzlich erstarrte er und fiel auf die Seite. Als er sich wieder gefangen hatte, zwinkerte er mir zu und grinste. "Na klar", sagte ich zu Sabrina. Sie hakte sich bei mir ein, und wir machten uns auf den Weg.

Bereits im Auto legte sie ihre Hand auf mein Bein, was das Fahren nicht unbedingt erleichterte. Nachdem ich den Türsteher unter Zuhilfenahme eines kleinen blauen Scheins dazu überredet hatte, mich einzulassen, setzten wir uns an ein Tischchen in einer Nische. Sabrina schlüpfte sofort aus ihren Schuhen und begann, meine Beine mit ihren Füßen zu berühren. Zum Glück war die Musik, genaugenommen diese Geräusche, die heutzutage als Musik bezeichnet werden, laut genug, um mein nervöses Schnaufen zu übertönen. Sie beugte sich vor und bat mich um Feuer. So stellte ich fest, daß sie wirklich keine Unterwäsche trug. Die betrunkenen Gestalten am Nebentisch merkten das auch, zwinkerten mir zu und grinsten.

Später tanzte ich mit ihr. Eigentlich kann ich gar nicht tanzen, aber das fiel überhaupt nicht auf, da ohnehin jeder nur Sabrina ansah. Sie vollführte ein sehenswertes Herumgehopse. Es passte zwar nicht zum Rhythmus der Musik, schien aber trotzdem jedem zu gefallen. Zumindest den männlichen Besuchern, denn sie zwinkerten mir alle zu und grinsten. Eines Tages komme ich noch dahinter, was die alle mit ihrem Zwinkern und Grinsen meinen.

Im Laufe des Abends trank Sabrina etwa fünf bis sechs Longdrinks, deren Namen ich mir nicht gemerkt habe, da ich zu abgelenkt war. Als es Zeit wurde zu gehen, zwinkerte sie mir zu und grinste. "Aha, fängt sie auch schon damit an", dachte ich. Da sie nicht mehr sicher laufen konnte, trug ich sie hinaus zu meinem Auto und setzte sie auf den Beifahrersitz. Zuhause angekommen meinte sie: "Was machen wir jetzt mit dem angebrochenen Abend? Es ist noch zu früh, um schlafen zu gehen." Wenigstens verzichtete sie diesmal darauf zu zwinkern und zu grinsen. Stattdessen gab sie mir ein Küßchen auf die Wange. Ich nahm all meinen Mut zusammen und fragte sie das, was mir schon den ganzen Abend im Kopf herumging: "***?"

Ihre genaue Reaktion möchte ich hier nicht wiedergeben, letztendlich lief es auf ein deutliches "Nein!!!" hinaus. Mit drei Ausrufezeichen. Heute nachmittag wurde ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen.

Ist es normal, daß sich eine Frau den ganzen Abend an einen heranmacht und dann am Ende doch einen Rückzieher macht? Da soll einer die Frauen verstehen. Was soll ich nur tun?


----------



## SvenReverb (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



Also bis zu deiner Frage mit dem "***" wars ne ziemlich erregende Geschichte.Besonders unter Zuhilfenahme des Fotos.Alder...du bist so doof.Fragste die Tussi ob sie mit dir *** will.Es waren 5 Longdrinks,und sie will nicht mit dir schlafen?Mein Gott wie schäbig musste sein.Nee warn Spaß.Gib ihr das nächste Mal 10 Longdrinks und du kannst wieder Löcher stopfen  Ach ja btw..haste ihre Telefonnummer..wenn Madame aus NRW kommt darfst du sie mir geben.Wie alt iss sie denn??


----------



## SvenReverb (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> .Wie alt iss sie denn??




Ach ja ich seh gerade..18..gutes Alter..hechel


----------



## Max_Power (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



Weiber - kannst nich mit ihnen leben.... Ende!


----------



## sebbes (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

also mit dem *** kann klappen, bei mir hat es auf jeden fall geklappt.Kann natürlich auch Zufall sein. Sonst als Tipp....lasst die Frauen entscheiden, denn sie sind immer gegen deine Meinung. Ich glaube, da kann mir jeder hier zustimmen.
Frauen sind ein Fall für sich.
Selbst wenn du ihnen Komplimenet machst oder nur eine Frage zu viel stellst, kippt die ganze situation.


----------



## Benutzername (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Also bis zu deiner Frage mit dem "***" wars ne ziemlich erregende Geschichte.Besonders unter Zuhilfenahme des Fotos.Alder...du bist so doof.Fragste die Tussi ob sie mit dir *** will.Es waren 5 Longdrinks,und sie will nicht mit dir schlafen?Mein Gott wie schäbig musste sein.Nee warn Spaß.Gib ihr das nächste Mal 10 Longdrinks und du kannst wieder Löcher stopfen  Ach ja btw..haste ihre Telefonnummer..wenn Madame aus NRW kommt darfst du sie mir geben.Wie alt iss sie denn??



Sie ist 18, wie du bereits herausgefunden hast. Und da sie auf Anmach-Sprüche wie "***?" etwas negativ reagiert hat, glaube ich kaum, daß sie auf deine ordinäre Art anspringen würde.

Ihre Telefonnummer brauche ich nicht, da sie in der Wohnung über mir wohnt. Zur Not genügt es, laut zu schreien.


----------



## Hells_Bells (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



Schätze das war wohl eher ein pubertäres "mal sehen wie ich auf Ihn wirke". Wenn ihr vielleicht nicht von selbst der Gedanke kommt, das Ihr Angemache zu so einer Situation führen mußte,......schieß sie in den Wind (sorry).


----------



## MasterPitch (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

sabber ,  sabber , sabber

stellvertretend für alle männer dieser welt muss ich dir sagen:
"BIST DU VÖÖLIG BEHÄMMERT.......!!!!???"
 Wie kann man sich nur so dumm anstellen? >>"***?"
Kratz Dich doch gleich unter den Armen und hüpf auf einen Baum....

Merke: Männliche Gedanken sind nix für weibliche Ohren!

Wenn die Geschichte stimmt, sei dir sicher: SIE WOLLTE ES!!!
Du hast es verbockt. schick die nächste 18jährige schwester von xxx zu mir!


----------



## DFens (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Ist es normal, daß sich eine Frau den ganzen Abend an einen heranmacht und dann am Ende doch einen Rückzieher macht? Da soll einer die Frauen verstehen. Was soll ich nur tun?



Du hast absolut nichts falsch gemacht!
Es ist wie beim Lotto -> viel Glück bei der nächsten Ziehung.


----------



## darkdestroyer (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Autsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ein Hackklotz ist ja sensibler als du
Einfach fragen ob sie nicht noch zu dir rein kommen will wenn sie *** will passierts dann schon


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> sabber ,  sabber , sabber
> 
> stellvertretend für alle männer dieser welt muss ich dir sagen:
> "BIST DU VÖÖLIG BEHÄMMERT.......!!!!???"
> ...



Ist auch meine Meinung, dass man die Gedanken Frauen nicht mitteilt. Du hättest es warscheinlich geschafft, wärst du net so geil auf sie gewesen, und hättest es etwas geduldiger angegangen hätte es geklappt


----------



## MasterPitch (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Aber eigentlich kann ich ihn verstehen......
nach so einem discobesuch (wohlgemerkt ohne Unterwäsche)
kann man schonmal verbal die fassung verlieren.....

besser SIE hätte oral die fassung verloren


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

ich hab mal einen (metal-musiker) gekannt, der jede, die ihm gefiel, anquatschte mit einem romantischen "wilsse ***?". oft kam er damit durch, aber mindestens ebenso oft hat er eine rote wange davongetragen - was ihn allerdings kein bisschen kümmerte.
es gibt definitiv frauen (oder mädchen), die man auf eine verbal derart direkte art niemals zum sex haben bringt. auch wenn sie eigentlich voll darauf aus sind. jedenfalls nicht vor den wechseljahren 
aber es gibt ja auch andere


----------



## Benutzername (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Autsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ein Hackklotz ist ja sensibler als du
> Einfach fragen ob sie nicht noch zu dir rein kommen will wenn sie *** will passierts dann schon



Du kennst meine Wohnung nicht. Selbst wenn sie wollte, würde sie es vorziehen, schleunigst abzuhauen, nachdem sie die Wohnung gesehen hat. Ich muß allerdings erwähnen, daß es nicht meine Schuld ist, sondern die von Malte, meinem Mitbewohner. Und die Schuld von Harry und Helga. Nur Hammerhai und ich sind unschuldig.


----------



## Benutzername (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Aber eigentlich kann ich ihn verstehen......
> nach so einem discobesuch (wohlgemerkt ohne Unterwäsche)
> kann man schonmal verbal die fassung verlieren.....
> 
> besser SIE hätte oral die fassung verloren



Bei einem früheren Versuch hatte ich mit "Hey Baby, blas mir einen" auch keinen Erfolg. Zu dumm.


----------



## Stadler (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Tja, es gibt eben Momente in denen die Unterhose das Kommando übernimmt.
Aber wenn der optische Vergleich mit dem Bild stimmt hast du wirklich mein Mitgefühl


----------



## Benutzername (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > sabber ,  sabber , sabber
> >
> > stellvertretend für alle männer dieser welt muss ich dir sagen:
> > "BIST DU VÖÖLIG BEHÄMMERT.......!!!!???"
> ...



Ich hätte also weiterhin unauffällig vor mich hin sabbern sollen? Abgesehen davon kenne ich Sabrina, seit sie mir im Sandkasten die Förmchen geklaut hat. Wie lange soll ich denn noch warten?


----------



## MasterPitch (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Es gibt bestimmt wege sie in dieser nacht schon im auto rumzukriegen.

gings nich ohne worte ???   -->  schmachtend bewundernder blick und warme finger ( standheizung an! )


----------



## bElzEbub2k (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Es gibt bestimmt wege sie in dieser nacht schon im auto rumzukriegen.
> 
> gings nich ohne worte ???   -->  schmachtend bewundernder blick und warme finger ( standheizung an! )



:muh: hm, die Geschichte hört sich sehr gefaked an. "hey baby blas mir einen", son scheiss würde keiner bringen... Also, story ist gefaked oder? gib mir recht


----------



## coldyxf (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



Hättest es viel gelassener angehen sollen.
Wieso den fragen? Du hättest es ihr gleich mit den Körper zeige* sollen! hehe. Irgendwie! Heiß anmachen  usw.
Aber wenn sie wirklich wie auf dem Bild aussah, dann auch mein
beileid! Naja, vielleicht bein nächsten mal.


----------



## MasterPitch (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Es gibt bestimmt wege sie in dieser nacht schon im auto rumzukriegen.
> >
> > gings nich ohne worte ???   -->  schmachtend bewundernder blick und warme finger ( standheizung an! )
> 
> ...



ich weiss nich...
eigentlich darf heute kein mann mehr so dumm eine frau anmachen

ich meine bei all der Bravo lektüre(bis 10), Taff gucken und "Männer sind vom Mars - Frauen von der Venus" Bestseller muss doch jeder das andere geschlecht bestens verstehen.....  oder nich?

wenns gefaked is dann hoffentlich selbst ausgedacht u. nicht reinkopiert.
also ich hab gesabbert!  "willste ***" war`n herber absturz!


----------



## Soki (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Vergiss die Frau! Du hast ehrlich gefragt und wenn Sie Deine Ehrlichkeit nicht schätzt ist sie dumm!


----------



## HandOfForce (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Vergiss die Frau! Du hast ehrlich gefragt und wenn Sie Deine Ehrlichkeit nicht schätzt ist sie dumm!



Mach dich nicht lustig, Benutzername scheint echt Probleme zu haben und sich zu wundern was zum Teufel er nur falsch gemacht haben könnte 

Ps: Den Link hab ich erstmal weiter verschickt ...


----------



## KONNAITN (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Tja, da kommt man sich vor wie bei einer Schmiedeausbildung für Frauen. Zuerst machen sie das Eisen so heiß wie den Vesuv kurz der Eruption, und wenns dann ums kunstvolle Bearbeiten geht, lassen sie es einfach fallen. 

Aber Im ernst. Verstehen kann man das ganze natürlich nicht mehr. Aber das ist ja nix neues. Mir gings auch schon so ähnlich und irgendwann treiben einem die Weiblichen dann sogar so weit, dass man gaaar nicht mehr weiß ob nun zu früh, zu spät, indirekt oder besser direkt, ob oben oder unten...  
Du hast meiner Meinung nach im Grunde nichts falsch gemacht (auch wenn du es vielleicht etwas dezenter ausdrücken hättest können) aber SIE wußte ja offensichtlich nicht was sie will. (und das Tolle ist, dass am Ende dann immer der Mann als Depp dasteht.)
Die Signale waren echt eindeutig und wenn sich ein Weibchen im Tierreich so aufführen würde, möchte ich nicht wissen was ihr blüt.

Aber wenn ich mal ganz egoistisch sein darf, wünsche ich dir noch viele derartige Erlebnisse, weils echt sehr amüsant zu lesen war.


----------



## Sonderzeichen (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> ....lasst die Frauen entscheiden, denn sie sind immer gegen deine Meinung.....



Ein sehr weiser Satz. Der kommt in meine Aphorismensammlung.


----------



## scilla (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> :muh: hm, die Geschichte hört sich sehr gefaked an. "hey baby blas mir einen", son scheiss würde keiner bringen... Also, story ist gefaked oder? gib mir recht



Also die ist hundert pro gefaked. Das sieht doch ein Blinder mit Krückstock!


----------



## BM_W (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Also die ist hundert pro gefaked. Das sieht doch ein Blinder mit Krückstock!



"Hey Baby blas mir einen" is aus American Pie Teil eins 

Oz? Bist dus?


----------



## noxtar (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Wieviele Langdrinks hattest du denn?


----------



## darkdestroyer (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wieviele Langdrinks hattest du denn?



er ist gefahren also wahrscheinlich keinen


----------



## GMBlaster (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Ich neme an, sie wollte schon doch wenn du Fragst: "***"
klingt das für eine Frau etwas "UR-Menschlich"

wenn du das nächste mal so eine chanze hast, versuche es wenn dir nix besseres einfällt zumindest mit "SEX" anstatt mit "***"


wenn dir nix besseres einfallen sollte, versuche es mit
=>zu dir/mir ins Haus kommen.
=>N Film anguggen.
=>Mit m Auto ne bissel rumfahren, am besten auf n Berg mit gutem blick auf eure Stadt/Dorf, wo man schön viele lichtes sehen kann....das gefällt Frauen irgendwie...

oder mit irgendwas anderem, was zwar zum "***" führen könnte, aber
NIEMALS MIT DER FRAGE: ***?!


jetzt mal ne Frage: Hast du dir das ausgedacht oder bist du so Doof?!?!

das mit der Frage: *** funktioniert nur in Sex-Filmen oder bei dummen Schlampen
Schau anstatt den Sex filmen mal nen Romantischen film an, (ich tu das gezwungener maßen durch meine Freundin)


----------



## G_Zwerg (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

also wie wir aus der aktuellen pcg von RR gelernt haben, sind frauen wie computer: man kann und wird sie einfach nicht verstehen.
nun zu deinem problem. also das die tussi auf poppen aus war, des braucht hier niemand bestreiten. aber wenn sie das schon ist und du das merkst, wieso fragst du sie dann? ich meine, wenn sie dir schon solch klare zeichen gibt und du dann voll bescheuert fragst: "***?", dann denkt die sich doch:"klar du vollidiot! warum mach ich wohl die ganze aktion?!" und spätestens jetzt hast du sie abgewürgt. wenn du schon weißt das sei poppen will, dann geh' halt 'ran an den speck!


----------



## MC_Donald (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Zwar gehe ich nicht davon aus das die Story stimmt, aber fürs nächste mal merke dir das 5 Longdrinks bei dir wohl nicht reichen *g* 

Und frag vielleicht lieber ob ihr nicht noch nen Film gucken wollt oder sowas in der Art. Die Frauen bei denen das mit der Frage " ***? " funktioniert sind meist eh nur hässliche Schlampen.


----------



## Carazo (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

zunächst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich mich köstlich amüsiert hab. Die Geschichte ist wirklich fabelhaft, und, falls war, Daumen hoch an Dich, Benutzername.

Dank SZ ist mir ein Spruch mit besonderer Weisheit aufgefallen, danke an beide.

und nun zum ... ähm... ja .. *** halt, ne? Weisst Du was? Das nächste Wochenende, der nächste Discobesuch oder der nächste Kaffe in der Nachbarswohnung wird schon kommen....hast Du sie schon abgehakt? ...allein des Photos wegen würde ich es nicht tun  Ihr kennt euch doch schon sooooo lange...da "geht noch was"  *g* (das war grad ein Zwinkern und ein Grinsen, hoffe, Du weisst inzwischen, was man(n) damit ausdrücken möchte).

Naja, Benutzer- "AMOR" -name, Kopf und alles andere hoch, wird scho!


----------



## LopezdieMaus (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Du kannst ja auch das nächste mal fragen ob sie noch Milch gibt ! *g


----------



## Fabse82 (26. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Du kannst ja auch das nächste mal fragen ob sie noch Milch gibt ! *g





Also die Geschichte ist mal mehr als lustig. Aber der Text ist glaube ich schon gefaked. Von irgendwo rauskopiert mit dem komischen Link zum Bild. Aber trotzdem. In dem ihr zusammen in die Wohnung gegangen seit war das quasi schon die Einladung. Mit der Frage "***?" hast du alles versaut. Du hättest nicht mal mehr was sagen müssen.


----------



## Benutzername (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Du kannst ja auch das nächste mal fragen ob sie noch Milch gibt ! *g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich pflege meine Erzählungen weder zu fälschen noch zu kopieren. Der eine oder andere ist eben nicht darauf angewiesen, seine Emails zu veröffentlichen oder auf einschlägigen Seiten etwas zu kopieren.

Sabrina hat sich übrigens mittlerweile entschuldigt und meine Einladung zum Essen angenommen. Dieses Mal werde ich mich geschickter verhalten. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Benutzername (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Vergiss die Frau! Du hast ehrlich gefragt und wenn Sie Deine Ehrlichkeit nicht schätzt ist sie dumm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohin denn? Ich kann jeden Ratschlag brauchen, also sieh zu, daß einige brauchbare Hinweise zurückkommen.


----------



## Lupold (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



sag nie zu einer frau "***".das gibt ihr das gefühl eine billige *** zu sein.auch wenn sie vielleicht eine ist*g*


----------



## Carazo (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > Sabrina hat sich übrigens mittlerweile entschuldigt und meine Einladung zum Essen angenommen.
> >
> >
> >
> ...




...und zwar beim Versöhnungssex


----------



## SlyNx (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wohin denn? Ich kann jeden Ratschlag brauchen, also sieh zu, daß einige brauchbare Hinweise zurückkommen.



das mit "***?" klappt meines erachtens nach höchstens bei richtigen schlampen, die wirklich scharf auf dich sind und sich nicht dafür schämen (=das problem: mädchen schämen sich oft für ihre bedürfnisse, bzw. sehen sie ihre muschi als konversations-tabuzone)

das ist wie mit dem wichsen bei 14-jährigen möchtegern-gangstern: se tuns alle, aber keiner würdes zugeben ...


----------



## pirx (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> sag nie zu einer frau "***".das gibt ihr das gefühl eine billige *** zu sein.auch wenn sie vielleicht eine ist*g*



genau... "***" ist viel romantischer, nämlich.


----------



## HandOfForce (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Ps: Den Link hab ich erstmal weiter verschickt ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wohin denn? Ich kann jeden Ratschlag brauchen, also sieh zu, daß einige brauchbare Hinweise zurückkommen.



Brauchbare Hinweise aus meinem Freundeskreis? 
Vergiss es !  
Als da wäre:
1. EIner der Mädels doof findet weil sie alle so tussig sind und nerven, wenn ein Mädchen sich mal "sexy" (weiß nciht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll) anzieht dann kommt von ihm der Kommenatr "Schlapen-Pack" ... er wird wohl so ziemlich der Letzte sein, der dir einen guten/ ernsten Rat zum Thema Frauen geben könnte. (Ist hier übrigens auch angemeldet ... hoffentlich bekomm' ich morgen in der Schule keine Schläge  )
Achne... er wird der Vorletzte sein, der dir einen Tipp geben kann, denn es gibt ja noch!
2. Denjenigen, auf den wirklich jedes weiblich Wesen seines alters -2; +1 Jahr steht. Es ist halt so. Und es ist gemein! Die ham den beim Schüleraustausch belagert und wollten Fotos von sich mit ihm neben sich machen lassen! Echt! (Pc: Ich habe seine Adresse; Handynummer und E-Mail-Adresse gewinnbringend verkauft  ) Der kennt keine Probleme mit "Frauen", desshalb kann er nicht helfen.

Dann gibt es noch mich! Ich seh so scheiße aus und bin so eine "schwierige" Persönlichkeit, das kein weibliches Wesen mit mir eine "Bindung" eingehen würde, desshalb erwarte auch von mir keine Ratschläge, außer, dass du besagtes Wort ( "***" ) in Zukunft vermeiden solltest, und die Idee mit den Liebesfilmen und auch Büchern eine gut ist, da du Frauen so besser nachvollziehen kannst und versuchen kannst dich in sie hineinzuversetzen (was vielleicht dazu führen könnte, dass du dich mal in sie hinein ...  ). 

Bliebe noch ein Zitat
Es ist nicht sonderlich schwierig, die Frauen zu verstehen. 
Es ist unmöglich.

Cya
HoF


----------



## Fabse82 (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Hmm... Sag ihr einfach, dass du mit ihr "romantisch" werden möchtest *g* und lass nicht deinen Schwanz denken. Mach keinerlei Anspielungen. Sie kommt ganz alleine auf dich zu. Die stehen doch auf Typen, die vor ihnen nicht die Zunge am Boden hängen haben und nach *** röcheln. Du hattest evtl. schon längere Zeit keinen guten Sex mehr.


----------



## KONNAITN (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Dann gibt es noch mich! Ich seh so scheiße aus und bin so eine "schwierige" Persönlichkeit, das kein weibliches Wesen mit mir eine "Bindung" eingehen würde...


Mmmm...wenn ich mir deine Selbstbeschreibung so ansehe, dämmerts mir woher dein Nick-Name "HandofForce" wohl  kommt... 

Nix für ungut und küss die Hand...  

P.S.: Schwierig und kompliziert sind wir übrigens alle. Rede dir sowas bloß nicht ein, weil Selbstmitleid nichts bringt und gerade in dieser Beziehung extrem kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## Benutzername (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > Ps: Den Link hab ich erstmal weiter verschickt ...
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Leider bin ich kein Typ, bei dem die Frauen Schlange stehen. Ich muß selbst etwas dafür tun. Gar nicht so einfach.

Morgen nachmittag habe ich mich mit Sabrina in einem Café verabredet, in dem hervorragender Kirschkuchen serviert werden soll. Diesmal werde ich geschickter vorgehen. Außerdem besteht nicht die Gefahr einer Überreizung, denn in einem Café wird sie hoffentlich nicht darauf verzichten, Unterwäsche zu tragen.


----------



## Alloshadow (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Ist es normal, daß sich eine Frau den ganzen Abend an einen heranmacht und dann am Ende doch einen Rückzieher macht? Da soll einer die Frauen verstehen. Was soll ich nur tun? [/quote]

Die idee war gut die durchführung Mangelhaft. So was muss man mit feingefühl machen z.B. zum Kaffee einladen o.Ä. so funzt des am ehesten aber wenn du dich wirklich so plump wars gehört es dir nich anders


----------



## darkdestroyer (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > Sabrina hat sich übrigens mittlerweile entschuldigt und meine Einladung zum Essen angenommen.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Ist die in einem Kampfsport verein oder so?


----------



## Benutzername (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Ich möchte nicht näher auf die Verletzungen eingehen, die sie mir zugefügt hat, aber sie hatte durchaus Gründe, sich bei mir zu entschuldigen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist die in einem Kampfsport verein oder so?



Nein. Ich aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Carazo (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

*dick aufreg* BOAH! Posting vermasselt...also nochmal!



> ...und lass nicht deinen Schwanz denken. ...




Wenn ich sowas lese, kommt mir echt die Galle hoch! Leute...nein, ich muss anders anfangen: JUNGS! MÄNNER! Der penis ist kein eigenständiges Individuum! Er ist ein Teil des eigenen Körpers! Es ist falsch zu glauben, der Penis denkt, oder handelt, wie er will! Der Penis ist ein Teil eures selbst. Darf ich vorstellen: EUER PENIS! 
Es ist ein falsches Bewusstsein, von dem eigenen Penis in der dritten Person zu reden.

Jeder Junge probierte mit 10, 11 Jahren beginnend, herum, die Erforschung des eigenen Körpers fand statt. Doch mit dem Orgasmus fand jeder Junge wohl eine für die Zeit angemessene Lösung. 
Diese Lösug wurde zu einem Standard. Es ist kein Wunder, dass nach der Experimentierphase, diese kaum, oder einseitige Beschäftigung mit den eigenen sexuellen Bedürfnissen zu einer Entfremdung zwischem Mann und seinem Penis führt. 
Der Mann kennt seinen Penis nicht einmal richtig! 

Diese Entfremdung fand ein für allemal statt, damit ist der Grundstein gelegt, dass Mann in sich ein Bewusstsein geschaffen hat, dass der Penis eigenstänig handelt. Das ist schlichtweg falsch! Der Penis ist Teil des Mannes, es leben keine 2 Personen in diesem Körper!  Auch diese Bezeichnungen und Namensgebungen, das sprechen in der dritten Person von "ihm" dort unten tragen zu dieser Entfremdung bei!
Aber es gibt kein "er" da unten, das seid auch IHR! "Er" ist kein Untermieter eine Etage tiefer, der manchmal stress macht, es ist ein Teil von Euch selbst! 
Ihr denkt, er handelt so, weil er es will, falsch! "Er" handelt so wegen der mangelnden Kontrolle, vor allem aber der mangelnden kenntnis über den eignen Körper.

Geistig habt ihr euch doch auch alle von dem Niveau eines 11 Jährigen gehoben, also schreitet auch mit euren sexuellen Kenntnissen über eure eignene Person voran! Dieses Bewusstsein der "anderen, fremden Person >PENIS<" muss aus den Köpfen verschwinden, "er" ist weder einer, der eigenständig denkt, noch ist er euer bester Freund, noch handelt er willkürlich. Dieses Bewusstsein ist nur ein Resultat dessen, was mann in der Pubertät durch diese strikte Einhaltung der Standardlösung hervorgebracht hat!

Es gibt kein "ER!" IHR selbst seid es! Wieso werden Haare nciht mit der dritten Person angesprochen? Mit seinen Haaren beschäftigt man sich jeden tag, man schaut in den Spiegel, probiert und macht ... ihr kennt eure Haare besser als euren eigenen Penis! Dieses "ES" - Prinzip muss aus den Köpfen! Ihr selbst habt die Möglichkeit, Kontrolle und Wissen über den eigenen Körper zu haben und anzuwenden. Aber nicht auf dem Niveau eines Elfjährigen! Wozu gab es die sexuelle Revolution?!

Nein, ich meine dieses Thema ernst! Die unbefriedigte Frauenwelt ist, was uns Männer kümmert, dabei vergessen wir, dass mann sich selbst nicht einmal kennt, die eigenen Wünsche, Künste und Möglichkeiten sind uns fremd! gedanklich mögen wir sie kennen, doch durch dieses "es" Bewusstsein, der Penis sei eigenstänig, erstickt jeder Gedanke im keim an Mangel der Realisirungsmöglichkeit!

Es ist nicht "der Penis," es ist EUER PENIS! Ein Teil eures selbst! Und wenn ihr "ihn" versteht, mit ihm eins werdet, dann werdet ihr nicht mehr Beschwerde einreichen, er handle wie er lustig sei! Es ist ein Teil eures Ganzen, und keine dritte Person!

ich wähle bewusst diese Worte, euer Körper darf kein Geheimnis für euch sein! ...so, der Post ist nicht halb so aussagekräftig wie der erste, hoffe, die Botschaft kommt dennoch an!


----------



## Benutzername (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> *dick aufreg* BOAH! Posting vermasselt...also nochmal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde es ihm ausrichten. Wobei ich zu bezweifeln wage, daß es ihm gefallen wird.


----------



## Seashore (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Also, ich versteh's nicht... da meckert das sprichwörtliche "starke Geschlecht", daß es eine Abreibung bekommt, wenn es in einem unbedachten Moment den eigenen Genitalien die Kontrolle über das Sprachzentrum im Gehirn überläßt - anstatt mal drüber nachzudenken, ob das nicht EVENTUELL eine falsche Aufgabenverteilung innerhalb des Körpers sein könnte. 

Ich würde das Verhalten meiner Geschlechtsgenossin folgendermaßen deuten: Möglicherweise hatte sie ein gewisses, eher harmloses Interesse an Benutzername, wollte ein wenig mit ihm flirten, herausfinden, wie er so ist und ob man sich einen netten Abend mit ihm machen kann (um das nochmal zu betonen: "netter Abend" hat in der Alltagssprache von uns Frauen nichts mit Sex zu tun!).

Da sie am Schluß recht angeheitert war, hat sie sich möglicherweise ein wenig offenherziger verhalten als eigentlich von ihr geplant. Aber auch das war wahrscheinlich noch ohne wirkliche Absichten.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn ich an ihrer Stelle gewesen wäre und dann der Typ, mit dem ich gerade einen netten Abend verbracht hätte, plötzlich mit "***" kommt - ich hätte ihm eine geklebt und ihn mit eisiger Stimme darauf hingewiesen, daß er da wohl was falsch verstanden hat. ^^;

Möglicherweise war ihr gar nicht bewußt, wie heiß ihr Begleiter auf sie war (es gibt durchaus 18jährige, die in dieser Hinsicht nicht sonderlich erfahren sind). Seine Reaktion hatte in diesem Zusammenhang die gleiche Wirkung wie ein Eimer kaltes Wasser, direkt über den Kopf gekippt.

Offenbar sind viele Männer und Frauen in dieser Hinsicht anders gepolt (man kann das nie verallgemeinern; es gibt auf beiden Seiten Ausnahmen). Frauen sind nicht immer gleich auf Sex aus, nur weil sie ihre Reize zeigen. Vielmehr wird von uns geradezu erwartet, daß wir das tun - Männer dürfen bis zu einem gewissen Grad in so schlabbrigen Klamotten rumlaufen, wie sie wollen, aber eine Frau, die nicht im engen Abendlook, sondern in Jeans und Schlabberpulli ausgeht (wohlmöglich noch ungeschminkt), würde kein Kerl auch nur mit dem Hintern angucken. So sieht's aus!

Also, Benutzername (netter Benutzername übrigens! *gg*)... ruf dir das beim nächsten Mal ins Gedächtnis (falls es ein nächstes Mal geben wird).

Ach ja, und noch etwas: Wenn du anstelle von "***" Alternativen wie "***", "Sex" und dergleichen benutzt hättest, hätte das nichts an ihrer Reaktion geändert, da bin ich mir sicher. 

@ Carazo:
Ich bin wirklich heilfroh, daß ich  meiner Kiltoris keine solchen Vorträge halten muß! ^^;


----------



## Carazo (27. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> @ Carazo:
> Ich bin wirklich heilfroh, daß ich  meiner Kiltoris keine solchen Vorträge halten muß! ^^;



Kein Wunder, Frauen kennen sich selbst, ich hörte auch noch nie von einer Frau, die sich ihrem Geschlechtsteil einen Namen gab. Wie gesagt, ein solches "Bewusstsein des Fremden" gibt es bei Frauen nicht.


----------



## Gralsritter (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Hallo B.

mein herzliches Beileid, leider muß ich Dir sagen, daß die meisten Forumsmitglieder und Seashore recht hatten.
Verbale Tiefschläge wie das böse F-Wort mögen die meisten Frauen nicht (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Also: Wenn es auch schwefällt, beim Date immer Romantik und Höflichkeitsmodus auf 100% stellen und lieber etwas zurückhaltender sein, damit habe ich IMMER gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nie hat eine Frau zu mir gesagt "Boah, deine Höflichkeit nervt" oder "Bist du immer so zurückhaltend". Und um Kritikern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen: Meine Frau sagte zu mir, daß sie zwar beim ersten Treffen auch Lust auf "Liebe" gehabt hätte, aber es toll fand, daß ich keine Anstalten gemacht habe. 
Mittlerweile bin ich sechs Jahre verheiratet und das glücklich(!!!).

Gruß Gralsritter

P.S.: [Tip] Wie wär es mit einer roten Rose zum nächsten Treffen...?
P.S. 2: Jeder Mensch ist auf seine Art und Weise "schön"


----------



## Blasius (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



Respekt, so viele feuchte Teenie-Träume in eine kleine Geschichte verpackt, und wirklich nett und amüsant erzählt.  

Wenn Du Deine Geschichten irgendwann mal als Buch rausbringst, dann sag hier bescheid, einen Käufer hast Du schon mal, ganz im ernst. 

Ach ja, und schöne Grüße an Harry, den alten Schwerenöter, und natürlich an Hammerhai. Und an Malte, den Arsch.


----------



## DFens (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> "netter Abend" hat in der Alltagssprache von uns Frauen nichts mit Sex zu tun!).



Das ist doch das ganze Dilemma. In der Alltagssprache von Männern hat "netter Abend" übrigens auch nichts mit Sex zu tun. Aber "netter Abend mit einer Frau" schon!

Man nehme nur mal einen armen Tropf wie Benutzername. Der wird gezwungen, in eine Disco zu gehen, wo ganz bestimmt grauenhafte Musik gespielt wird. Dort muß er vermutlich sogar tanzen (eine Tätigkeit, der jeder echte Kerl höchstens am Ende eines Stricks nachgehen würde!). Er wird in eine Cocktail-Bar geschleppt und muß dort Sprüche wie "Prösterchen" über sich ergehen lassen. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch, daß man ihn in einen Julia Roberts-Film geschleift hätte. Aus welchem Grund durchleidet ein Kerl das wohl alles?!? Genau!

Wenn ich einen netten Abend erleben möchte, gehe ich mit ein paar Freunden Billard-Spielen, schaue mir einen Horror- oder Science-Fiction-Film an und LANe anschließend, bis die Sonne aufgeht. Aber ich gehe nicht durch ein Stahlbad wie Benutzername!


----------



## Cyberdragon (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

ROFL geiler tread, bitte erzähl uns allen wie die geschichte weiter geht. in diesem sinne, viel glück


----------



## Stadler (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wenn ich einen netten Abend erleben möchte, gehe ich mit ein paar Freunden Billard-Spielen, schaue mir einen Horror- oder Science-Fiction-Film an und LANe anschließend, bis die Sonne aufgeht. Aber ich gehe nicht durch ein Stahlbad wie Benutzername!



Alles andere macht man nur aus der Liebe bzw. Triebe (je nachdem)


----------



## Benutzername (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Also, ich versteh's nicht... da meckert das sprichwörtliche "starke Geschlecht", daß es eine Abreibung bekommt, wenn es in einem unbedachten Moment den eigenen Genitalien die Kontrolle über das Sprachzentrum im Gehirn überläßt - anstatt mal drüber nachzudenken, ob das nicht EVENTUELL eine falsche Aufgabenverteilung innerhalb des Körpers sein könnte.
> 
> Ich würde das Verhalten meiner Geschlechtsgenossin folgendermaßen deuten: Möglicherweise hatte sie ein gewisses, eher harmloses Interesse an Benutzername, wollte ein wenig mit ihm flirten, herausfinden, wie er so ist und ob man sich einen netten Abend mit ihm machen kann (um das nochmal zu betonen: "netter Abend" hat in der Alltagssprache von uns Frauen nichts mit Sex zu tun!).
> 
> ...



Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon mitbekommen, daß ich möglicherweise etwas zu voreilig war. Sabrinas Reaktion erscheint mir jetzt verständlich, diesbezüglich bin ich mir meiner Schuld durchaus bewußt. Dies erklärt jedoch nicht den Umstand, daß sie bereits bevor sie betrunken war keine Unterwäsche trug und mir im Wagen schon zu verstehen gab, daß sie Körperkontakt nicht unbedingt abgeneigt ist. Gehört das zum "Herausfinden, ob man mit dem Typ einen netten Abend verbringen kann"?

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, mich nachher im Café etwas zurückhaltender zu verhalten. Ein Kompliment kann Wunder vollbringen, habe ich mir erzählen lassen. Könntest du als Frau mir noch ein paar Tips mit auf den Weg geben?

Noch etwas zum Thema Klitoris: Meldet die sich auch in den unmöglichsten Situationen, zum Beispiel beim Autofahren, beim Friseur oder im Kino? Steht sie auch grundsätzlich eine halbe Stunde früher auf als du?


----------



## Benutzername (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > "netter Abend" hat in der Alltagssprache von uns Frauen nichts mit Sex zu tun!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Musik war grauenhaft, aber die Cocktail-Bar ist mir zum Glück erspart geblieben. Ist es eigentlich zwingend vorgeschrieben, beim Trinken den kleinen Finger abzuspreizen oder warum machen das immer alle?

Es gibt übrigens durchaus Julia-Roberts-Filme, die man ertragen kann. Allerdings nicht viele. Genaugenommen nur einen. Fletchers Visionen.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > "netter Abend" hat in der Alltagssprache von uns Frauen nichts mit Sex zu tun!).
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Wer Fletchers Visionen gut findet ,frisst auch kleine Hamster


----------



## Benutzername (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Respekt, so viele feuchte Teenie-Träume in eine kleine Geschichte verpackt, und wirklich nett und amüsant erzählt.
> 
> Wenn Du Deine Geschichten irgendwann mal als Buch rausbringst, dann sag hier bescheid, einen Käufer hast Du schon mal, ganz im ernst.
> 
> Ach ja, und schöne Grüße an Harry, den alten Schwerenöter, und natürlich an Hammerhai. Und an Malte, den Arsch.



Es freut mich, wenn dir meine gelegentlich etwas schmerzhaften Erlebnisse gefallen. So etwas passiert aber auch nicht jeden Tag, deshalb hält sich die Anzahl der Geschichten in Grenzen.

Harry und Hammerhai haben sich über deine Grüße gefreut, Malte hat überhaupt nicht zugehört und Helga ist zutiefst beleidigt, weil du sie vergessen hast.


----------



## Blasius (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Harry und Hammerhai haben sich über deine Grüße gefreut, Malte hat überhaupt nicht zugehört und Helga ist zutiefst beleidigt, weil du sie vergessen hast.



Hm, wer war noch mal Helga? :o


----------



## Benutzername (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Harry und Hammerhai haben sich über deine Grüße gefreut, Malte hat überhaupt nicht zugehört und Helga ist zutiefst beleidigt, weil du sie vergessen hast.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, wer war noch mal Helga? :o



Meine Katze. Sie ist wunderhübsch, komplett schwarz bis auf einen weißen Fleck am Kinn, und liegt gerne faul auf dem Sofa herum. Außerdem ist sie psychisch gestört.


----------



## Benutzername (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> ROFL geiler tread, bitte erzähl uns allen wie die geschichte weiter geht. in diesem sinne, viel glück



Nur noch wenige Stunden, dann ist es so weit. Bis dahin muß ich irgendwie die Zeit totschlagen. Da ich einige meiner Hobbies wie Zusammensetzen von Akten aus dem Reißwolf, Beantwortung von Werbe-Ramsch durch Schönschrift-Briefe, Aufzeichnen der genauen Flugbahn einer Stubenfliege, Hammerhais Runden in seinem Glas zählen oder Bart-Wachsenlassen abgelegt habe, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Ich bin sehr nervös.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Du könntest dir Poster von nackten Frauen an die Wand kleben, wenn du sie dann doch mit zu dir nimmst, lenkt das vom Tohuwabohu außenrum ab.... und das macht sicher auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## BF1942player (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

hi
ich kann zwar noch nicht mitreden weil ich erst ...alt bin !
aber ich hätte ihr es in einem satz gesagt!
und nicht gleich einen brocken hingeschmissen!"(ein wort)
cu


----------



## Stadler (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Man soll ja vor so einem Treffen sich selbst... naja, also.
Dann jedenfalls würde man nicht mehr so unter Dampf stehen.
Hab' ich mal gehört ;-p


----------



## SlyNx (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Man soll ja vor so einem Treffen sich selbst... naja, also.
> Dann jedenfalls würde man nicht mehr so unter Dampf stehen.
> Hab' ich mal gehört ;-p



Natürlich muss jede Haubitze vor dem Gefecht auf Funktionstüchtigkeit geprüft werden :o

Sei jedoch gewarnt: So manch einer zog danach ohne Munition ins Gefecht und versagte im Nahkampf ...


----------



## Reicee (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wenn ich sowas lese, kommt mir echt die Galle hoch! Leute...nein, ich muss anders anfangen: JUNGS! MÄNNER! Der penis ist kein eigenständiges Individuum! Er ist ein Teil des eigenen Körpers! Es ist falsch zu glauben, der Penis denkt, oder handelt, wie er will! Der Penis ist ein Teil eures selbst. Darf ich vorstellen: EUER PENIS!
> Es ist ein falsches Bewusstsein, von dem eigenen Penis in der dritten Person zu reden.
> 
> Jeder Junge probierte mit 10, 11 Jahren beginnend, herum, die Erforschung des eigenen Körpers fand statt. Doch mit dem Orgasmus fand jeder Junge wohl eine für die Zeit angemessene Lösung.
> ...



Wie weit ist es mit unserer Gesellschaft gekommen? Die Erlebnisse von Benutzername erwecken nicht etwa Mitleid, Trauer, Sodbrennen oder Hilfsbereitschaft bei den Leuten, sondern enden in der Psychoanalyse der Beziehung Mann - Penis...  wo soll das enden?


----------



## Stadler (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Sei jedoch gewarnt: So manch einer zog danach ohne Munition ins Gefecht und versagte im Nahkampf ...


Natürlich sollte man sich in dem Falle der eigene Leistungsfähigkeit bewußt sein. Aber ich denke, daß man hinsichtlich des bevorstehenden Ereignisses eher zuviel als zuwenig "Munition" anstehen hat (um es mal so zu formulieren).


----------



## SlyNx (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Sei jedoch gewarnt: So manch einer zog danach ohne Munition ins Gefecht und versagte im Nahkampf ...
> 
> 
> Natürlich sollte man sich in dem Falle der eigene Leistungsfähigkeit bewußt sein. Aber ich denke, daß man hinsichtlich des bevorstehenden Ereignisses eher zuviel als zuwenig "Munition" anstehen hat (um es mal so zu formulieren).



Bei einer durchschnittlichen Produktion von 90 Millionen Geschossen (um deine prüde Methaphorik aufzugreifen) pro Tag und durchschnittlchen 300 Millionen Schuss pro Gefecht, dürfte er froh sein, wenn er zu viel hätte, was ich allerdings bezweifle. 

Es sei jedoch erwähnt, dass sich Produktionszahlen durch tägliche - äh - Feuerübungen erhöhen lassen.


----------



## Cyberdragon (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Es sei jedoch erwähnt, dass sich Produktionszahlen durch tägliche - äh - Feuerübungen erhöhen lassen.



:o echt? boah dann... geh ich jetzt mal was lesen *reusper*


----------



## Stadler (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Bei einer durchschnittlichen Produktion von 90 Millionen Geschossen (um deine prüde Methaphorik aufzugreifen) pro Tag und durchschnittlchen 300 Millionen Schuss pro Gefecht, dürfte er froh sein, wenn er zu viel hätte, was ich allerdings bezweifle.


Laß es mich mal anders vormulieren:
vielleicht hat er nicht zuviel davon, aber die wollen eben einfach raus, was ihn bei einem kultivierten Gespräch mit Kaffee und Kuchen behindern könnte.


----------



## SteveatMC (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Es sei jedoch erwähnt, dass sich Produktionszahlen durch tägliche - äh - Feuerübungen erhöhen lassen.



Das stimmt, aber dann kannst du auch nur eine Feuerübung am Tag machen. Hab' ich kürzlich gelesen. Wer lieber zweimal schießt, sollte enthaltsamer sein


----------



## BOOZE (28. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Dazu kann ich nur zwei Dinge sagen:

1. WEIBER!!!
2. Kommt ein Mann in den Himmel und verlangt als Wunsch, den er frei hat, weil er immer ein guter Mensch war, dass er gerne eine Autobahn von Deutschland bis Hawaii hätte. Petrus sagt darauf:"Das ist ein Bisschen schwer, hättest du nicht noch einen anderen Wunsch?" "Doch", sagte der Mann, "ich würde gerne die Frauen verstehen können." Darauf Petrus:"Soll die Autobahn 2- oder 4-spurig sein?"


----------



## Benutzername (28. November 2002)

*Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*

Vorhin war es endlich so weit: Mein Versöhnungstreffen mit Sabrina stand an. Ich hatte mich in komplett schwarze Kleidung gehüllt, um meinem Bedauern über den Verlauf des letzten Treffens gebührend Ausdruck zu verleihen. Sabrina wohnt in der Wohnung über mir, und auf dem Weg dorthin stolperte ich nur zweimal auf der Treppe. Ich klingelte, und ihre Stimme ertönte von innen: "Komm rein, die Tür ist offen!" Ich tat wie mir geheißen, schloß die Tür hinter mir und nahm auf dem Sofa Platz. Aus dem Bad war Wasserrauschen zu hören, das schließlich verstummte. Ein gedämpftes Fluchen war zu vernehmen. Die Badezimmertür ging auf, und Sabrina hastete, nur mit einem großen Handtuch bekleidet, an mir vorbei in Richtung Schlafzimmer. Irgendetwas sah seltsam an ihrem Gesicht aus. "Was vergessen", murmelte sie, als sie mit einem kleinen, schwarzen Stoffteilchen, das unschwer als Höschen zu identifizieren war, zurück ins Bad hetzte. Das fing ja gut an.

Nach nur einer halben Stunde des Wartens mit Fön-Geräuschen, die Harry in den Wahnsinn getrieben hätten, ging das Warten ohne Fön-Geräusche los. Vermutlich schminkte sie sich in der Zeit. Man weiß ja nie genau, was Frauen so alles im Bad treiben. Endlich ging die Tür auf und ihre strahlende Schönheit traf mich wie ein Schlag! Nun ja, das war etwas übertrieben, aber ich muß zugeben, daß sie sehr knackig aussah. Sie trug eigentlich ganz normale Kleidung. Enge, schwarze Jeans, ein grünliches Oberteil und ein Goldkettchen sind nicht unbedingt das, was man sich unter "herausgeputzt" vorstellt. Trotzdem sah sie fantastisch aus. Das einzige, was ein bißchen störte, war der gigantische, rote Pickel auf ihrer Stirn.

Im Café hatte ich gerade ein schönes, schattiges Plätzchen ausgesucht, damit nicht jeder diesen Riesenpickel sehen mußte, aber Sabrina wollte lieber am Fenster sitzen. Wir plauderten über dies und das, wobei wir das Thema Samstag Abend erst einmal geflissentlich vermieden. Der Kellner, ein junger Typ mit Ziegenbärtchen, kam herbei und nahm die Bestellung auf. Erst sah er Sabrina bewundernd und mich neidisch an. Bis er den Pickel entdeckte. Dann sah er mich mitleidig an. Sie lächelte etwas unsicher und bestellte zwei Cappuchino. Ich mag das Zeug zwar nicht, wollte aber deswegen keine schlechte Stimmung aufkommen lassen, deshalb sagte ich nichts. Warum müssen Frauen immer für Männer mitbestellen? Naja, egal. Außerdem war mir eh schon schlecht, da ich diesen Monsterpickel ständig im Blickfeld hatte.

Wir legten eine kurze Gesprächspause ein, da wir beide nicht so recht wußten, worüber wir sprechen sollten. Ich sah aus dem Fenster und zählte die Ampelphasen mit, um dieses pulsierende Etwas auf Sabrinas Stirn nicht sehen zu müssen. Der Kellner brachte den Cappuchino. Sabrina sagte schließlich: "Hör mal, das mit Samstag tut mir leid." "Mir auch", erwiderte ich, und wieder war ein paar Sekunden Stille. Verzwickte Situation. Ich sah Sabrina in die Augen. Ihr Pickel begann zu nässen. Etwas unkonzentriert sagte ich etwas wie "Lass uns noch einmal von vorne anfangen." Sie lächelte und sagte: "Darüber läßt sich reden. Ich passe auf, was ich von mir zeige, und du versuchst dein großes Mundwerk ein bißchen im Zaum zu halten." Diese Geschwulst auf ihrer Stirn machte es mir beileibe nicht leicht, mein Mundwerk im Zaum zu halten.

Sabrina entschuldigte sich und ging zur Toilette, um sich "frischzumachen", wie sie es ausdrückte. Von draußen sah ein Fußgänger zum Fenster herein, zwinkerte und grinste. Seltsam.

Als Sabrina zurückkam, sah sie eigentlich genauso aus wie vorher. Mit Ausnahme dieses fetten Monstergeschwürs auf ihrer Stirn, das jetzt doppelt so groß war wie vorher. Offenbar hatte sie daran herumgequetscht, obwohl doch jeder weiß, daß es davon nur noch schlimmer wird. Um sie (und mich) nicht noch länger dieser peinlichen Situation auszusetzen, schlug ich vor zu gehen, und sie stimmte sofort zu. Irgendwie schafften wir es nach Hause, und als ich mich an ihrer Wohnungstür von ihr verabschiedete, wollte sie mich in den Arm nehmen. Zuerst wich ich erschrocken zurück, um diesem widerlichen Pickel nicht zu nahe zu kommen, aber dann fing ich mich und umarmte sie. "Ich beiße nicht", sagte Sabrina und lächelte. Ich lächelte zurück. "Du nicht, aber kannst du das auch von diesem Geschwulst da behaupten?"

Nun ja, was soll ich sagen, mir tut jetzt noch die Nase weh. Liegt bestimmt an der Faust, die ich ins Gesicht bekommen habe.


----------



## Achzo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*

*lol* du kannst echt klasse schreiben


----------



## BloodyHellfire (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*



> *lol* du kannst echt klasse schreiben



Und echt Klasse mit Frauen umgehen! *lol*


----------



## darkdestroyer (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*



> Nun ja, was soll ich sagen, mir tut jetzt noch die Nase weh. Liegt bestimmt an der Faust, die ich ins Gesicht bekommen habe.



Und da heißt es immer Zocker wären gewalttätig


----------



## Carazo (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*



> Vorhin war es endlich so weit: Mein Versöhnungstreffen mit Sabrina stand an. Ich hatte mich in komplett schwarze Kleidung gehüllt, um meinem Bedauern über den Verlauf des letzten Treffens gebührend Ausdruck zu verleihen. Sabrina wohnt in der Wohnung über mir, und auf dem Weg dorthin stolperte ich nur zweimal auf der Treppe. Ich klingelte, und ihre Stimme ertönte von innen: "Komm rein, die Tür ist offen!" Ich tat wie mir geheißen, schloß die Tür hinter mir und nahm auf dem Sofa Platz. Aus dem Bad war Wasserrauschen zu hören, das schließlich verstummte. Ein gedämpftes Fluchen war zu vernehmen. Die Badezimmertür ging auf, und Sabrina hastete, nur mit einem großen Handtuch bekleidet, an mir vorbei in Richtung Schlafzimmer. Irgendetwas sah seltsam an ihrem Gesicht aus. "Was vergessen", murmelte sie, als sie mit einem kleinen, schwarzen Stoffteilchen, das unschwer als Höschen zu identifizieren war, zurück ins Bad hetzte. Das fing ja gut an.
> 
> Nach nur einer halben Stunde des Wartens mit Fön-Geräuschen, die Harry in den Wahnsinn getrieben hätten, ging das Warten ohne Fön-Geräusche los. Vermutlich schminkte sie sich in der Zeit. Man weiß ja nie genau, was Frauen so alles im Bad treiben. Endlich ging die Tür auf und ihre strahlende Schönheit traf mich wie ein Schlag! Nun ja, das war etwas übertrieben, aber ich muß zugeben, daß sie sehr knackig aussah. Sie trug eigentlich ganz normale Kleidung. Enge, schwarze Jeans, ein grünliches Oberteil und ein Goldkettchen sind nicht unbedingt das, was man sich unter "herausgeputzt" vorstellt. Trotzdem sah sie fantastisch aus. Das einzige, was ein bißchen störte, war der gigantische, rote Pickel auf ihrer Stirn.
> 
> ...



 *g*


----------



## Gralsritter (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*

Ich denke mal, daß Du Fantasie und Realität zu stark vermischst. Aber ansonsten 

Und ich Hirni antworte Dir ernsthaft *grummel*

Gralsritter


___________________________________________________
Gruß auch von Harvey...


----------



## SlyNx (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*



> Ich denke mal, daß Du Fantasie und Realität zu stark vermischst. Aber ansonsten



mmmh, hat stark den anschein ... das würd nun wirklich niemand sagen und ich bin ein typ, der seiner freundin jede woche 12 rosen schenkt, weil sie meine sprüche erträgt und bei mir bleibt ...


----------



## pirx (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*



> *lol* du kannst echt klasse schreiben



Yup  ... 

ich hoffe doch das ist nicht geklaut?


----------



## Amenophis333 (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*



> Vorhin war es endlich so weit: Mein Versöhnungstreffen mit Sabrina stand an. Ich hatte mich in komplett schwarze Kleidung gehüllt, um meinem Bedauern über den Verlauf des letzten Treffens gebührend Ausdruck zu verleihen. Sabrina wohnt in der Wohnung über mir, und auf dem Weg dorthin stolperte ich nur zweimal auf der Treppe. Ich klingelte, und ihre Stimme ertönte von innen: "Komm rein, die Tür ist offen!" Ich tat wie mir geheißen, schloß die Tür hinter mir und nahm auf dem Sofa Platz. Aus dem Bad war Wasserrauschen zu hören, das schließlich verstummte. Ein gedämpftes Fluchen war zu vernehmen. Die Badezimmertür ging auf, und Sabrina hastete, nur mit einem großen Handtuch bekleidet, an mir vorbei in Richtung Schlafzimmer. Irgendetwas sah seltsam an ihrem Gesicht aus. "Was vergessen", murmelte sie, als sie mit einem kleinen, schwarzen Stoffteilchen, das unschwer als Höschen zu identifizieren war, zurück ins Bad hetzte. Das fing ja gut an.
> 
> Nach nur einer halben Stunde des Wartens mit Fön-Geräuschen, die Harry in den Wahnsinn getrieben hätten, ging das Warten ohne Fön-Geräusche los. Vermutlich schminkte sie sich in der Zeit. Man weiß ja nie genau, was Frauen so alles im Bad treiben. Endlich ging die Tür auf und ihre strahlende Schönheit traf mich wie ein Schlag! Nun ja, das war etwas übertrieben, aber ich muß zugeben, daß sie sehr knackig aussah. Sie trug eigentlich ganz normale Kleidung. Enge, schwarze Jeans, ein grünliches Oberteil und ein Goldkettchen sind nicht unbedingt das, was man sich unter "herausgeputzt" vorstellt. Trotzdem sah sie fantastisch aus. Das einzige, was ein bißchen störte, war der gigantische, rote Pickel auf ihrer Stirn.
> 
> ...




*rofl* *lol*   

Wirklich.. an dir ist ein klasse Geschichtenerzähler verlorengegangen.. Entweder bist du Student oder Schüler der Oberstufe..jedenfalls mit vieeeel Zeit um dir Geschichten auszudenken *g*

So long...


----------



## kaioshin (28. November 2002)

*AW: Das nächste Treffen mit Sabrina*

diese geschichten sind GENIAL, wie denkst du dir sowas aus?


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wenn ich sowas lese, kommt mir echt die Galle hoch! Leute...nein, ich muss anders anfangen: JUNGS! MÄNNER! Der penis ist kein eigenständiges Individuum! Er ist ein Teil des eigenen Körpers! Es ist falsch zu glauben, der Penis denkt, oder handelt, wie er will! Der Penis ist ein Teil eures selbst. Darf ich vorstellen: EUER PENIS!
> Es ist ein falsches Bewusstsein, von dem eigenen Penis in der dritten Person zu reden.
> 
> Jeder Junge probierte mit 10, 11 Jahren beginnend, herum, die Erforschung des eigenen Körpers fand statt. Doch mit dem Orgasmus fand jeder Junge wohl eine für die Zeit angemessene Lösung.
> ...



 [/quote]

Ich hab mich sehr über diesen Beitrag amüsiert. *gg* Liest sich wie ein Vortrag vom Dr. Sommer Team  *gg*   Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Cyberdragon (29. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

ROFl der mann hat talent... Schreib uns allen wie das weitergeht


----------



## AoV_Azmodan (29. November 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> ROFl der mann hat talent... Schreib uns allen wie das weitergeht



Jo, irgendwann darfst dich aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen lassen bei der Geschichte


----------



## Benutzername (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > ROFl der mann hat talent... Schreib uns allen wie das weitergeht
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, irgendwann darfst dich aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen lassen bei der Geschichte



Keine Sorge. Sobald ich wieder zu Kräften gekommen bin, werde ich euch mitteilen, was Sabrina und mir an diesem Wochenende passiert ist.


----------



## Kopfhacker (2. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > ROFl der mann hat talent... Schreib uns allen wie das weitergeht
> >
> >
> >
> ...



hm, FALLS die geschichte wahr ist bist du so ziemlich der dümmste trottel (sieh das nicht als beleidigung) aller zeiten. deine dummheit macht dich unglaubwürdig... 
nochn tipp, wenn sie nen pickel in der fresse hat kannste sie auch von hinten-
achja, und bitte lasst doch diese anspielungen auf hollywood klassiker wie american pie oder verrückt nach mary, wenn jetzt irgendwer noch kids reinbringt kotz ich


----------



## lirk (3. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> ROFl der mann hat talent... Schreib uns allen wie das weitergeht



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Wer der Meinung ist, dass Benutzername einen Rang (mindestens) aufgestuft wird, soll sich bitte melden.
Ich mach mal den Anfang.

*meld*

lirk


----------



## SlyNx (4. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Du hast wohl eine unbändige Phantasie...
> 
> 
> 
> Lieber eine lebendige Phantasie als gar kein Sex :-p



Und Masturbation ist endlich mal Sex mit jemandem den ich ehrlich liebe


----------



## Cyberdragon (4. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

ich sage nur, BENUTZERNAME for President (and me for Vize :þ ) !!!


----------



## Hot_Ice (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Schöne Geschichte, ohne Happyend!

So langsam glaube ich sie hat dich nur benutzt  um einen anderen Mann eifersüchtig zu machen.

Welche eine Ironie Benutzername wurde benutzt. Und wenn nicht dann hast du die Gunst der Stunde mit Füßen getreten. 

Es ist oft besser zu schweigen und das nächste Mal küsst du sie.

Geh mit ihr noch etwas zu zweit um den Block oder so und dann nimmst du ihr Gesicht in deine Hände und lässt Taten sprechen. 
Wenn sie nicht schon bei deinem Anblick schmilzt, dann sei zärtlich Dummkopf.
Und eine Nachhilfestunde über die weiblichen erogenen Zonen muss ich dir hier wohl nicht geben, oder? Auf jeden Fall springen die nicht auf das Wort *** an.

Das war nur ein Rat von Frau zu Mann.


----------



## Fedora (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Manche frauen sind eben blöd. Wahrscheinlich wars ihr zu direkt, weil se dich lieber selber dazu bringen wollte^^. Naja. Und dann fand ses nimmer spaßig und hat so getan, als wenn sies nie wollte. Weils immer einfach ist, den anderen als blöd dastehen zu lassen. Dabei hat se sich wahrscheinlich hinterher selber geärgert, dass se nein gesagt hat, hätt ja vielleicht ganz nett werden können...Tja, isse selber schuld. - Ich wette sie hat sich geärgert - du hast ihr ihren Auftritt versaut


----------



## Lumme (5. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > ROFl der mann hat talent... Schreib uns allen wie das weitergeht
> >
> >
> >
> ...




zu Kräften gekommen? Habt ihrs so sehr getrieben das du jetzt unterm Sauerstoffzelt liegst?


----------



## JAD (7. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Hallo B.
> 
> mein herzliches Beileid, leider muß ich Dir sagen, daß die meisten Forumsmitglieder und Seashore recht hatten.
> Verbale Tiefschläge wie das böse F-Wort mögen die meisten Frauen nicht (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
> ...



*JAD winkt Gralsritter aus seinem Schlafzimmerschrank zu*


----------



## JAD (7. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

ach ja nochwas ... der thread gehört eigentlich in die hall of fame 

Benutzername respekt


----------



## KONNAITN (7. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> ach ja nochwas ... der thread gehört eigentlich in die hall of fame
> 
> Benutzername respekt


Yep! Der Meinung bin ich auch.  (Nebenbei ist es ne echt erheiternde Abwechslung zu den Umfragethreads)
Also obwohl ich nicht der erste bin, und obwohl es nicht mehr ganz leicht abzuschätzen ist, was an dem Ganzen wirklich so geschehen ist, und an welchen Stellen du dir etwas künstlerische Freiheit erlaubt hast (was aber eigentlich egal ist), schließe ich mich der Lobhudelei gerne an. 

Weiter so! 
Auf dass Benutzername möge bekommen seine Benutzerdame!


----------



## Benutzername (8. Dezember 2002)

*Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*

Guten Morgen. Entschuldigt bitte, daß es so lange gedauert hat, aber ich brauchte dringend etwas Erholung.

Ich hatte es geschafft, daß Sabrina nicht mehr sauer auf mich war, indem ich mir selbst einen großen Pickel wachsen ließ. Eigentlich war es ein Zufall, aber sie fand es lustig. Wir verstanden uns also prächtig, und sie war der Meinung, daß wir uns zusammen einen Videofilm ansehen könnten. Da sie weder im Besitz eines Videorekorders noch eines DVD-Players ist, kam ich zu dem Schluß, daß sie das wohl in meiner Wohnung vorhatte.

Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, lebe ich in einer Wohngemeinschaft mit einem Typen namens Malte, an dem nur eines gut ist: Er ist der Bruder von Sabrina. Ohne ihn hätte ich sie vermutlich nie kennengelernt. Ansonsten ist Malte der unangenehmste Mitbewohner, den man sich vorstellen kann. Er putzt fast nie, wäscht sich nie, sein Zimmer stinkt erbärmlich, und die Räume, die wir zusammen nutzen, also Küche und Bad, muß ich in Ordnung halten. Da sich Sabrina zu Besuch angekündigt hatte, war ein größerer Hausputz angesagt. Im Einzelnen will ich nicht näher darauf eingehen, wie ich zum Beispiel mit einer Flex die Küchenfliesen neben dem Herd gereinigt habe oder wie ich die Reste von Maltes ausgedrückten Mitessern mit Hammer und Meißel vom Badezimmerspiegel entfernt habe.

Sabrina hatte sich für acht Uhr abends angekündigt. Ich war sehr nervös, weil bei unseren letzten beiden Treffen das Glück nicht auf meiner Seite gewesen war. Hoffentlich würde diesmal alles glatt gehen. Ich würde es ja schon als Erfolg werten, wenn ich diesmal nicht ihre Faust ins Gesicht bekommen würde. Malte hatte ich ein Michaela-Schaffrath-Video geschenkt, es würde uns also niemand stören. Dachte ich.

Da Sabrina in der Wohnung direkt über mir wohnt, kam sie ohne Schuhe und nur mit einer Jeans und einem labberigen Sweatshirt bekleidet. Sie war ungeschminkt und sah trotzdem (genaugenommen deswegen) fantastisch aus. Ich mag Frauen nicht, die sich das Make-Up mit einem Spachtel in die Visage kleistern. Wir umarmten uns zur Begrüßung, wobei ich mich bemühte, vor Aufregung nicht allzu zu stark zu zittern. Weil ich keine Couch in meinem Zimmer habe, machten wir es uns auf meinem Bett bequem. Noch während der Vorspann von "Final Destination", einer Dokumentation über den Tod, lief, begann sie zu schwitzen. Das lag bestimmt daran, daß ich in weiser Vorraussicht die Heizung voll aufgedreht hatte.

Als in dem Film plötzlich ein Loch in der Seitenwand des Flugzeugs, in dem der Protagonist saß, erschien, grabschte sie erschrocken nach meiner Hand. Nun begann auch ich zu schwitzen. Sie ließ meine Hand nicht mehr los. "Heiß hier", sagte sie. "Ja", erwiderte ich. Um den Dialog nicht abflachen zu lassen, fügte ich noch "kalt draußen" hinzu. Sie lächelte, warum auch immer, und begann, mit ihrem Daumen über meine Hand zu streicheln. Eine Schweißperle glitt an ihrem Hals herab. Ich selbst lag bereits in einer Schweißpfütze, deshalb zog ich meinen Pullover aus und warf ihn auf den Boden. "Gute Idee", sagte Sabrina und zog auch ihr Sweatshirt aus. Darunter trug sie ein T-Shirt mit dem Aufdruck von einem Gummibärchen in Lederdessous mit einer Peitsche. Ich überlegte kurz, ob ich mein T-Shirt ausziehen sollte, in der Hoffnung, daß sie mir auch das nachmacht, verwarf den Gedanken aber wieder. Sabrina nahm wieder meine Hand, gab mir ein Küßchen und konzentrierte sich wieder auf den Film.

Da ich außer einer Faust im Gesicht nichts zu befürchten hatte, was es mir durchaus wert zu sein schien, beugte ich mich über sie und küßte sie. Sie wehrte sich nicht, und in mir keimte die Hoffnung auf, daß dieser Abend möglicherweise etwas besser laufen könnte als die vorherigen. Ich legte meine Hand auf Sabrinas Hüfte, als plötzlich meine Katze Helga aufs Bett sprang. Sabrina biß mir in die Unterlippe. Nachdem ich die Blutung gestillt hatte, warf ich Helga in hohem Bogen aus dem Zimmer und schloß die Tür. Ich legte mich wieder auf das Bett und versuchte mich daran zu erinnern, wo wir stehengeblieben waren. Noch während ich so dalag und grübelte, nahm Sabrina meine Hand und legte sie auf ihre Hüfte. Ach ja, richtig. Wir küßten uns wieder, und ich ließ meine Hand etwas höher wandern. "Nanu, was ist das denn", dachte ich, als ich etwas unter dem T-Shirt fühlte. Ach so, der BH-Träger.

Sie kicherte und führte meine Hand wieder abwärts. Na gut, dachte ich, dann eben nicht. Statt dessen versuchte ich mit meiner Hand unter ihr T-Shirt zu kommen. Plötzlich hörte ich ein lautes Klappern aus der Ecke meines Zimmers. Dort stand mein Hamster Harry in seinem Käfig und rüttelte an den Stäben. Ich versuchte ihn zu ignorieren, aber Harry rüttelte so stark, daß der Käfig sich langsam in Richtung Tischkante bewegte. "Entschuldige", murmelte ich in Richtung Sabrina, stand auf und nahm den Käfig mit nach draußen, wo ich ihn im Wohnzimmer abstellte. Immer diese Störungen!

Zurück in meinem Zimmer legte ich mich wieder auf das Bett. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich dort weitermachen sollte, wo wir unterbrochen wurden, aber Sabrina nahm meine Hand und legte diese dorthin, wo sie gewesen war, nämlich auf ihre Hüfte unter dem T-Shirt. Ihre Haut war samtweich. Meine Hand wanderte weiter nach oben, bis ich auf ein Hindernis in Form des BH's stieß. "Probleme sind dazu da, um gelöst zu werden", dachte ich, langte um sie herum und versuchte mein Glück an dem Verschluß. Gar nicht so einfach. Gerade als ich kurz davor war, den Kampf mit diesen Haken und Ösen zu gewinnen, fiel mein Blick zufällig aus dem Fenster. Dort stürzte gerade ein Mann mit einer Zeitung in der Hand vorbei. Auf der Zeitung war die Schlagzeile "Telekom-Aktie fällt weiter" zu lesen. Der Mann sah uns, zwinkerte und grinste, und als nächstes hörte ich Geräusch wie wenn eine Melone platzt.

Einigermaßen irritiert nahm ich den Kampf mit dem Verschluß wieder auf und versuchte die Notarzt-Sirene und die schreienden Leute unten auf der Straße zu ignorieren. Irgendwo muß man schließlich seine Prioritäten setzen. Geschafft! Wie schaffen Frauen das nur jeden Tag? Egal. Meine Hand begab sich wieder auf Wanderschaft, als plötzlich meine Zimmertür heftig aufgestoßen wurde. Dort stand Malte mit heruntergelassenen Hosen. "Sach ma, wo isn das Klopapier, die Rolle is leer", sagte er. Sabrina vergrub schnell ihr Gesicht im Kissen, um nicht von ihrem Bruder erkannt zu werden. "Auf dem Schrank, hinten links", sagte ich genervt und warf die Tür hinter Malte ins Schloß. Als ich mich umdrehte, machte Sabrina gerade ihren BH wieder zu. "Ich glaube wir verschieben das", sagte sie und zog ihr Sweatshirt über. Verdammt!

Plötzlich flog die Tür wieder auf, und da stand schon wieder Malte. "Was ist diesmal?", fuhr ich ihn an, als ich auch schon seine Faust im Gesicht hatte. "Dacht ichs mir doch, daß ich richtich gesehen hab", knurrte er, als er Sabrina sah. "Lass deine Pfoten von meiner Schwester, sonst gibts Haue."

So endete der Abend wieder mit einer blutenden Nase. Immerhin war ich diesmal nicht selbst daran schuld.


----------



## darkdestroyer (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*

Ich würde sagendie PCG sollte dich als freien autor einstellen ansonsten bestätigen deine Texte dass Studenten zu viel Zeit haben (ich will auch einer werden)
Wider ein klasse Text aber ich  bin strikt dagegen dass er in die Hall of Fame kommt ich will die nächste Fortsetzung!!


----------



## kaioshin (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*

benutzername, wie kommst du nur auf solche geschichten? pcg sollte dich wirklich mal als kolumnist anstellen. dann gäbs wieder nen grund mehr die pcg zu kaufen


----------



## LordPain (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> benutzername, wie kommst du nur auf solche geschichten? pcg sollte dich wirklich mal als kolumnist anstellen. dann gäbs wieder nen grund mehr die pcg zu kaufen



Dann müsste man aber immer einen ganzen Monat warten bis die Geschichten weiter gehen.


----------



## kaioshin (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> > benutzername, wie kommst du nur auf solche geschichten? pcg sollte dich wirklich mal als kolumnist anstellen. dann gäbs wieder nen grund mehr die pcg zu kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> Dann müsste man aber immer einen ganzen Monat warten bis die Geschichten weiter gehen.



hmm.....mist, aber die geschichten sinds wert


----------



## KONNAITN (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*

Wirf Malte, diesen Coitus Interruptus auf zwei Beinen, raus!!!


----------



## Benutzername (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> Ich würde sagendie PCG sollte dich als freien autor einstellen ansonsten bestätigen deine Texte dass Studenten zu viel Zeit haben (ich will auch einer werden)
> Wider ein klasse Text aber ich  bin strikt dagegen dass er in die Hall of Fame kommt ich will die nächste Fortsetzung!!



Bisher hat sich noch niemand von der PC Games bei mir gemeldet. Meine Erlebnisse würden ohnehin nur Kopfschütteln und Abonnement-Kündigungen verursachen.


----------



## Benutzername (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> Wirf Malte, diesen Coitus Interruptus auf zwei Beinen, raus!!!



Dagegen sprechen zwei Gründe: 

1. Sabrina würde es mir übelnehmen. Immerhin ist Malte ihr Bruder.
2. Ich kann mir die Wohnung alleine nicht leisten.


----------



## KONNAITN (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> Dagegen sprechen zwei Gründe:
> 
> 1. Sabrina würde es mir übelnehmen. Immerhin ist Malte ihr Bruder.


Achso. Na wenn das so ist.... :o (Das hättest du aber nebenbei auch mal erwähnen können, dass dir die Frau was bedeutet.  )


> 2. Ich kann mir die Wohnung alleine nicht leisten.


Da Malte ja bei dir, und Sabrina über dir wohnt, werde ich mich mal kurz als Wohnungslotse versuchen: Sabrina  und Malte  ! (ganz einfach  ) 

"Also Malte, bereite dich auf eine Luftveränderung vor und  !" *g*


----------



## mopskiller (8. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> Da Malte ja bei dir, und Sabrina über dir wohnt, werde ich mich mal kurz als Wohnungslotse versuchen: Sabrina  und Malte  ! (ganz einfach  )



Klasse Idee, hätte von mir sein können. Wann kommt die Fortsetzung?


----------



## Seblu (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*



> > Ich würde sagendie PCG sollte dich als freien autor einstellen ansonsten bestätigen deine Texte dass Studenten zu viel Zeit haben (ich will auch einer werden)
> > Wider ein klasse Text aber ich  bin strikt dagegen dass er in die Hall of Fame kommt ich will die nächste Fortsetzung!!
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso für mich wär das noch ein Grund mehr sie zu kaufen.
Grosses Lob


----------



## Cyberdragon (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich kommen endlich zur Sache*

*kreisch* BENUTZERNAME , ich will ein Kind von dir !!!  

Weiter so, das wird ja immer besser, wir wollen ne Fortsetzung !!!


----------



## Gralsritter (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> *JAD winkt Gralsritter aus seinem Schlafzimmerschrank zu*



*zurückwink*
___________________________________________________
@Benutzername: Gibt es Dich auch als Comic?


----------



## KONNAITN (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> ___________________________________________________
> @Benutzername: Gibt es Dich auch als Comic?


Gute Idee! "Space-Rat" raus, "Benutzername's amoröse Abenteuer" rein!  
(Der "Nachfrage" scheint das hohe Alter seines Avatars offensichtlich auch keinen Abbruch zu tun, da ja manche sogar ein Kind von ihm wollen. Vielleicht liegts ja an der Glatze. :o )


----------



## poempelchen (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > ___________________________________________________
> > @Benutzername: Gibt es Dich auch als Comic?
> 
> 
> ...



hei, Glatze is sexy *g*
das is diskriminierend, außerdem ähneln beharrte menschen eher den Affen als solche ohne Haare, wartets nur ab, in 200 Jahren kommen wir ohne Haare auf die Welt, bis dahin sollten wir alternative jobs für friseure finden...


----------



## KONNAITN (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > ___________________________________________________
> > > @Benutzername: Gibt es Dich auch als Comic?
> >
> >
> ...


Da hast du mich missverstanden. Ich meinte ja, dass eine Glatze sexy ist!
Ich bin der LETZTE, der was gegen Glatzen sagen würde!!!  
Vive l'evolution!!!


----------



## MoS (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

das wird ja ein richtiger Erzählthread! Schreib uns bitte weiterhin deine (Miß)erfolge!
*freu*

MoS


----------



## Benutzername (9. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > > ___________________________________________________
> > > > @Benutzername: Gibt es Dich auch als Comic?
> > >
> > >
> ...



Ich darf euch wohl anvertrauen, daß ich nicht wirklich so aussehe. Noch nicht. 

Falls sich jemand findet, der sich zutraut, einen Comic aus meinen Erlebnissen mit Sabrina zu machen: Hiermit ist die Erlaubnis erteilt. Falls jemand einen Song zu dem Thema schreiben möchte: Nur zu. Falls jemand ein Buch darüber schreiben möchte: Bitte. Falls es jemand verfilmen möchte: Nur unter der Bedingung, daß Sabrina von Fedora gespielt wird. Das gilt allerdings nur, wenn der Avatar ein wirkliches Bild von ihr ist. Meine Rolle würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen.


----------



## Achzo (10. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Ich darf euch wohl anvertrauen, daß ich nicht wirklich so aussehe. Noch nicht.
> 
> Falls sich jemand findet, der sich zutraut, einen Comic aus meinen Erlebnissen mit Sabrina zu machen: Hiermit ist die Erlaubnis erteilt. Falls jemand einen Song zu dem Thema schreiben möchte: Nur zu. Falls jemand ein Buch darüber schreiben möchte: Bitte. Falls es jemand verfilmen möchte: Nur unter der Bedingung, daß Sabrina von Fedora gespielt wird. Das gilt allerdings nur, wenn der Avatar ein wirkliches Bild von ihr ist. Meine Rolle würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen.



Bekomm ich ein Autogramm? *g*


----------



## Tyrus (10. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Zi Lu fragte Konfuzius:"Wen würde der Meister mitnehmen wenn er drei Armeen führen müsste?"Der Meister antwortete:"Männer die ohne Reue in den Tod gehen,die einem Tiger mit bloßen Händen gegenübertreten, die den Gelben Fluß zu Fuß überqueren wollen, nehme ich sicher nicht mit, denn nur wer auch Angst empfinden kann, kann nach sorgfältiger Planung auch Erfolge erzielen!!! Mfg Se Sensai Tyrus


----------



## Benutzername (11. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Ich darf euch wohl anvertrauen, daß ich nicht wirklich so aussehe. Noch nicht.
> >
> > Falls sich jemand findet, der sich zutraut, einen Comic aus meinen Erlebnissen mit Sabrina zu machen: Hiermit ist die Erlaubnis erteilt. Falls jemand einen Song zu dem Thema schreiben möchte: Nur zu. Falls jemand ein Buch darüber schreiben möchte: Bitte. Falls es jemand verfilmen möchte: Nur unter der Bedingung, daß Sabrina von Fedora gespielt wird. Das gilt allerdings nur, wenn der Avatar ein wirkliches Bild von ihr ist. Meine Rolle würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen.
> 
> ...



Von mir oder von Sabrina, Malte, Helga oder Harry? Hammerhai kann leider nicht schreiben.
Und wo möchtest du es hinhaben?


----------



## Gralsritter (11. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Falls sich jemand findet, der sich zutraut, einen Comic aus meinen Erlebnissen mit Sabrina zu machen: Hiermit ist die Erlaubnis erteilt.



*idee* Setz dich doch mal mit BigKing in Verbindung, der kann gut zeichnen...


----------



## Benutzername (11. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Falls sich jemand findet, der sich zutraut, einen Comic aus meinen Erlebnissen mit Sabrina zu machen: Hiermit ist die Erlaubnis erteilt.
> 
> 
> 
> *idee* Setz dich doch mal mit BigKing in Verbindung, der kann gut zeichnen...



Einen kompletten, mehrseitigen Comic zu zeichnen bedeutet mit Sicherheit viel Arbeit. Das möchte ich niemandem zumuten, der nicht freiwillig sagt: "Das mache ich". Ich hätte auch gar kein Geld, um eine solche Auftragsarbeit zu bezahlen.


----------



## Joe_Bananas (13. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

we want more


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Einen kompletten, mehrseitigen Comic zu zeichnen bedeutet mit Sicherheit viel Arbeit. Das möchte ich niemandem zumuten, der nicht freiwillig sagt: "Das mache ich". Ich hätte auch gar kein Geld, um eine solche Auftragsarbeit zu bezahlen.



 .... vielleicht kannst du ja Robert Crumb dafür "erwärmen"


----------



## Benutzername (14. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Einen kompletten, mehrseitigen Comic zu zeichnen bedeutet mit Sicherheit viel Arbeit. Das möchte ich niemandem zumuten, der nicht freiwillig sagt: "Das mache ich". Ich hätte auch gar kein Geld, um eine solche Auftragsarbeit zu bezahlen.
> 
> 
> 
> .... vielleicht kannst du ja Robert Crumb dafür "erwärmen"



Vielleicht kann ich auch Olivia deBerardinis dafür begeistern, Sabrina zu zeichnen. Es muß noch nicht einmal eine Geschichte dahinterstecken. Ein Bild wie dieses würde mir schon reichen: http://maudragon.opalines.com/agrand.php3?chemin=illustrateurs%2FBerardinis+%28Olivia+de%29%2FOlivia%2Fma_Olivia_Devils_food.jpg


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > Einen kompletten, mehrseitigen Comic zu zeichnen bedeutet mit Sicherheit viel Arbeit. Das möchte ich niemandem zumuten, der nicht freiwillig sagt: "Das mache ich". Ich hätte auch gar kein Geld, um eine solche Auftragsarbeit zu bezahlen.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Junge, Junge, dass mit Deiner Sabrina wird ja langsam zur Obsession... 
Mein Tipp immer für diese Fälle: Interesse zeigen, ja, aber immer "cool" bleiben; immer mit "ruhiger Hand"*. Wenn frau will, kommt se von selbst...

Gruss,
Bremse

*) Nein, ich bin nicht der Kanzler.


----------



## Lumme (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

wie gehts weiter?


----------



## Benutzername (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> wie gehts weiter?



Lustig.


----------



## SlyNx (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Lustig.



Dieter-Bohlen-lustig mit gebrochenem Pullermann oder Nicki-Lauda-lustig mit brennenden Autos?


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Lustig.



Der Arme bringt gerade mal ein Wort heraus, vergleicht man das mit seinen sonstigen verbalen Ergüssen, lässt das auf eine post-koitale Erholungsphase schließen .... aber wir sind ja nicht neugierig.


----------



## Achzo (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Bekomm ich ein Autogramm? *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och Mist, ich wollt doch eins vom Hamerhai


----------



## LopezdieMaus (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > Bekomm ich ein Autogramm? *g*
> >
> >
> >
> ...



und Harry


----------



## Benutzername (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Lustig.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieter-Bohlen-lustig mit gebrochenem Pullermann oder Nicki-Lauda-lustig mit brennenden Autos?



Wie hättest du es denn gerne?


----------



## SlyNx (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > Dieter-Bohlen-lustig mit gebrochenem Pullermann oder Nicki-Lauda-lustig mit brennenden Autos?
> 
> 
> 
> Wie hättest du es denn gerne?



es könnte ja - als kompromiss - um verbrannte genitalien gehen


----------



## Benutzername (18. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> > > Dieter-Bohlen-lustig mit gebrochenem Pullermann oder Nicki-Lauda-lustig mit brennenden Autos?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



In der bald erscheinenden Geschichte geht es nicht um verbrannte Genitalien, aber ich hoffe, sie wird dir trotzdem gefallen.


----------



## Benutzername (19. Dezember 2002)

*Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*

Angeregt durch einen Hinweis von einer äußerst liebreizenden (und sehr hübschen) jungen Dame, die ich in diesem Forum kennenzulernen die Ehre hatte, habe ich Sabrina angeboten, sie zum Einkaufen zu begleiten. Ich habe sie noch nie die gleiche Kleidung mehrmals tragen sehen; Frauen haben offenbar nie genug anzuziehen. Geschweige denn genug Schuhe. Wie sagte schon Dieter Nuhr: "Sie sollte sich lieber ein paar zusätzliche Füße kaufen, um all ihre Schuhe jemals tragen zu können."

Bewaffnet mit Schal, Handschuhen, Mütze und einer dicken Jacke zusätzlich zu meiner sonstigen Kleidung machte ich mich auf den Weg, um Sabrina in einem Café zu treffen, wo sie nach der Schule immer hinging. Sie trug ein bauchfreies Top und eine enge Jeans, die nicht sehr wärmend aussah. Mir wurde zwar warm, aber ihr bestimmt nicht. "Hast du keine Angst vor einer Blasenentzündung?", fragte ich sie. "Sag nicht so schweinisches Zeug", erwiderte sie. "Entschuldige." Das einzige Zugeständnis ihrerseits an die derzeit herrschenden frostigen Temperaturen war ein dünnes Jäckchen, das sie allerdings offenstehen ließ. Sonst würde ja niemand ihr Bauchnabel-Piercing sehen. Sabrina hakte sich bei mir ein, was mir 37 neidische und 24 abschätzende Blicke von den männlichen bzw. weiblichen Cafébesuchern einbrachte.

Das erste Geschäft war ein schlauchähnlicher, langer, dünner Raum, der mit diesen drehbaren Kleiderständern vollgestellt war. An ihnen hingen allerlei lustige Sachen, in denen ich Sabrina gerne einmal gesehen hätte, aber sie steuerte zielbewußt den hinteren Teil des Ladens an. Dort stand ein Wühltisch mit Sonderangeboten. Das Zeug sah aus wie eine Lumpensammlung. Nachdem wir uns einen Weg durch die Menge gebahnt und eine ältere Dame vom Wühltisch weggeprügelt hatten, begann Sabrina, die Sachen zu durchsuchen. Sie zog etwas grünes mit rosa Karos aus dem Haufen, hielt es vor sich und fragte mich: "Wie sieht das aus?" "Willst du eine ehrliche oder eine nette Meinung?", erwiderte ich. "Eine ehrlich nette." Verdammt. Diplomatisch sagte ich: "Der Fetzen sieht aus wie ein Geschirrspülhandtuch." Diese Antwort gefiel ihr nicht, aber immerhin ließ sie dieses schreckliche Teil wieder in den Haufen fallen. Etwas grummelig verließ sie den Laden, und ich trottete hinterher. Sie sieht auch von hinten ungeheuer gut aus. 

Im nächsten Geschäft gab es zum Glück keinen Sonderangebote-Grabbeltisch, also begutachtete Sabrina die Oberteile, die an einem dieser Drehständer hingen. Ich ließ derweil meinen Blick durch den Raum schweifen und beobachtete die anderen Kunden. All jene Typen, die auch unauffällig den Blick durch den Raum schweifen ließen und die anderen Kunden beobachteten, teilten zweifellos mein Schicksal. Sabrina unterbrach meine hochgeistigen Gedankengänge, indem sie mit einer Handvoll Wäsche in meine Richtung winkte und in einer Umkleidekabine verschwand. Ich stellte mich vor die Kabine wie ein Bodyguard und funkelte die anderen Typen an. Wehe, es würde ihr einer zu nahe kommen! Nun ja, von den beiden Männern, die gerade Arm in Arm hereinkamen, war wohl nichts zu befürchten.

Ich vernahm ein unverständliches Gemurmel aus Sabrinas Kabine. Freundlich bat ich sie, das zu wiederholen: "Hä?" Die Tür öffnete sich einen Spalt und eines ihrer schönen braunen Augen linste nach draußen. "Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir das steht. Kannst du mal gucken?" Hoffentlich hatte das jeder in dem Geschäft mitbekommen. "Na klar", sagte ich großzügig und schaute in die Kabine. Sabrina trug ein sackähnliches Etwas, das, wie soll ich sagen, ihre Vorzüge überhaupt nicht zur Geltung brachte. Sie sah aus wie ein Frosch in einem Müllsack. Mein Gesichtsausdruck schien das alles auszudrücken, jedenfalls schob sie mich wieder nach draußen, bevor ich ein Wort sagen konnte.

"Guck nochmal", hörte ich sie zehn Minuten später sagen. Ich unterbrach die Betrachtung meiner Fingernägel und befürchtete bereits das nächste Kunstfaser-Desaster, wurde aber positiv überrascht. Das Teil war so eng, daß man jede Unebenheit darunter gut erkennen konnte. "Kannst überhaupt noch atmen?", fragte ich sie. "Mal testen", sagte sie und holte tief Luft, was das Teil zu sprengen drohte. "Elastisch", sagte ich. "Und darf ich nebenbei anmerken, daß..." "Nein, darfst du nicht." "Na gut, dann nicht." Sabrina kicherte, und eine ältere Verkäuferin, die hinter der Kasse stand, sah zu uns herüber. Sabrina verschwand wieder in ihrer Kabine.

Ein paar Meter weiter stand eine junge blonde Frau, die offenbar niemanden zum Quälen dabei hatte. Sie probierte mehrere Pullover an und betrachtete sich in einem Spiegel, während ich ihr durch Handzeichen zu verstehen gab, was ich davon hielt. Sie lächelte, als sie es bemerkte. Das Lächeln verschwand jedoch von ihrem Gesicht, als ich auf einen Drehständer mit Miniröcken deutete und fragend die Augenbrauen hob. Komisch.

"Hilf mir mal mit dem Reißverschluß." Ich vergaß die seltsame blonde Frau und schaute wieder in Sabrinas Kabine. Sabrina sich in ein weiteres enges Teil gezwängt und kämpfte mit dem halboffenen Reißverschluß, weil sich eine Haarsträhne darin verfangen hatte. Der Reißverschluß war allerdings nicht hinten, sondern vorne. "Bist du sicher?", fragte ich, nur um sicherzugehen. "Klar. Komm lieber rein, muß ja nicht jeder mitkriegen." Ich erbarmte mich also, quetschte mich zu Sabrina in die Kabine und schloß die Tür, wobei ich den grimmigen Blick der Verkäuferin brennend in meinem Nacken spürte. Diesem Reißverschluß würde ich schon zeigen, wer hier der Herr in der Kabine war! Der Kampf kostete mich einen Fingernagel und den Reißverschluß das Leben, aber schließlich hatte ich das erreicht, was ich wollte: Ich hatte gewonnen. Und Sabrina stand im Freien. "Huch!" "Ich, äh..."

In diesem Moment wurde die Kabinentür aufgerissen, und die Verkäuferin herrschte uns an: "Ich muß Sie bitten, unser Geschäft zu verlassen!" Sabrina warf sich schnell in ihre Kleider, und wir taten wie uns geheißen worden war. "Ich bin noch nie irgendwo rausgeschmissen worden", sagte Sabrina und grinste. "Ich schon", entgegnete ich und sah betrübt drein. "Erst gestern, als ich auf der Bahnhofstoilette..." "Schon gut", unterbrach sie mich. "So genau wollte ich es auch nicht wissen."

Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.


----------



## SlyNx (19. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.



Wie immer nett, adrett und etwas zu fett (aufgetragen) ...

Aber die Intention des letzten Satzes bleibt mir verschlossen (ausser es ist so subtil, dass sie einfach mit dir dessous kaufen will) ...

______________________________________________
ein kritischer bewunderer ausscheifender fantasien


----------



## MoS (19. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ein kritischer bewunderer ausscheifender fantasien



*zustimm* und *froi* auf den nächsten Teil der Geschichte 

MoS


----------



## mopskiller (19. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Jo, gleich mal *mitzustimm* aber habe trotzdem das blaue Auge am Ende der Geschichte vergessen  Das war doch schon fast kult, sowas kann man doch nicht weglassen  .


----------



## Sonderzeichen (19. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Angeregt durch einen Hinweis von einer äußerst liebreizenden (und sehr hübschen) jungen Dame, die ich in diesem Forum kennenzulernen die Ehre hatte, habe ich Sabrina angeboten, sie zum Einkaufen zu begleiten. .....
> Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.



Sollte das irgendwann mal als Buch rauskommen, kannst du dir schon eines Käufers sicher sein. 

Klasse, die Geschichten.


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (19. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Angeregt durch einen Hinweis von einer äußerst liebreizenden (und sehr hübschen) jungen Dame, die ich in diesem Forum kennenzulernen die Ehre hatte, habe ich Sabrina angeboten, sie zum Einkaufen zu begleiten. .....
> > Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Teil war geil. Weiter so. *froi* *erwartungsvoll sei*. Und wehe die nächsten Esisoden werden nicht mindestens genausogut.


----------



## HanFred (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*

super geschichte, wird ja immer besser!
du solltest die episoden sammeln und sie, wenn es genug geworden sind, als buch herausbringen. ein verleger sollte sich eigentlich finden lassen bei der qualität.


----------



## Joe_Bananas (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*

Tolles Buch, son Buch mit fünf Seiten...


----------



## HanFred (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Tolles Buch, son Buch mit fünf Seiten...



man lese genauer: "wenn es genug geworden snd" 
sonst wird's halt ne kurzgeschichte. auch gut.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Tolles Buch, son Buch mit fünf Seiten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch ,Benutzername sollte sich auf Kurzgeschichten spezialisieren *g


----------



## SlyNx (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Tolles Buch, son Buch mit fünf Seiten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur kurzgeschichten selten einzeln veröffentlich, bzw. beachtet werden ...
und für ein buch geringen umfangs, son standard jugendbuch format halt, bräuchte er etwa 28-32 solcher Geschichten :o

[edit]
ich seh grade, das die letzte so ziemlich die längste war, also können die anzahl erforderlicher ergüsse getrost auf um die 50 hochschrauben


----------



## Kopfhacker (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > Tolles Buch, son Buch mit fünf Seiten...
> >
> >
> >
> ...



loel, was mans? ma was es net.....


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > > Tolles Buch, son Buch mit fünf Seiten...
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



ma munkelts nur


----------



## Achzo (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > > Gestern hat mir Sabrina anvertraut, daß sie neue Unterwäsche braucht.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...




Ja *heul* die Geschichte ist wieder absolut genial, aber wo ist das blaue Auge??? *heul* *gg*  Benutzername!!!


----------



## Hans_Dampf (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Angeregt durch einen Hinweis von einer äußerst liebreizenden (und sehr hübschen) jungen Dame, die ich in diesem Forum kennenzulernen die Ehre hatte, habe ich Sabrina angeboten, sie zum Einkaufen zu begleiten. Ich habe sie noch nie die gleiche Kleidung mehrmals tragen sehen; Frauen haben offenbar nie genug anzuziehen. Geschweige denn genug Schuhe. Wie sagte schon Dieter Nuhr: "Sie sollte sich lieber ein paar zusätzliche Füße kaufen, um all ihre Schuhe jemals tragen zu können."
> 
> Bewaffnet mit Schal, Handschuhen, Mütze und einer dicken Jacke zusätzlich zu meiner sonstigen Kleidung machte ich mich auf den Weg, um Sabrina in einem Café zu treffen, wo sie nach der Schule immer hinging. Sie trug ein bauchfreies Top und eine enge Jeans, die nicht sehr wärmend aussah. Mir wurde zwar warm, aber ihr bestimmt nicht. "Hast du keine Angst vor einer Blasenentzündung?", fragte ich sie. "Sag nicht so schweinisches Zeug", erwiderte sie. "Entschuldige." Das einzige Zugeständnis ihrerseits an die derzeit herrschenden frostigen Temperaturen war ein dünnes Jäckchen, das sie allerdings offenstehen ließ. Sonst würde ja niemand ihr Bauchnabel-Piercing sehen. Sabrina hakte sich bei mir ein, was mir 37 neidische und 24 abschätzende Blicke von den männlichen bzw. weiblichen Cafébesuchern einbrachte.
> 
> ...



Ich sach nur: John Ronald Reuel Tolkien junior

Deine Geschichten sind wirklich erste Sahne. Ich möcht noch mehr davon. Wenn du alter Weihnachtsmann Sabrina mal "bescherst", dann pass gut auf deinen Geschenke-Sack auf. Der is schneller leer als du glaubst


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (20. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Ich sach nur: John Ronald Reuel Tolkien junior
> 
> Deine Geschichten sind wirklich erste Sahne. Ich möcht noch mehr davon. Wenn du alter Weihnachtsmann Sabrina mal "bescherst", dann pass gut auf deinen Geschenke-Sack auf. Der is schneller leer als du glaubst



Aber ich finde der Witz dabei ist das er es immer versaut und es nie schafft. Deswegen wird es wohl auch nie Bescherung geben oder belehr mich eines besseren.


----------



## kaioshin (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Ich sach nur: John Ronald Reuel Tolkien junior
> >
> > Deine Geschichten sind wirklich erste Sahne. Ich möcht noch mehr davon. Wenn du alter Weihnachtsmann Sabrina mal "bescherst", dann pass gut auf deinen Geschenke-Sack auf. Der is schneller leer als du glaubst
> 
> ...



wieviele geschichten hat der schon geschrieben?


----------



## Mongamon (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...



Kompliziert, nicht zu verstehen, Frauen


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > Ich sach nur: John Ronald Reuel Tolkien junior
> > >
> > > Deine Geschichten sind wirklich erste Sahne. Ich möcht noch mehr davon. Wenn du alter Weihnachtsmann Sabrina mal "bescherst", dann pass gut auf deinen Geschenke-Sack auf. Der is schneller leer als du glaubst
> >
> ...



Zähl doch, ich glaube hier veröffentlicht 5.
@Benutzername: Mach hin mit der nächsten Geschichte ich will wissen wies weitergeht.


----------



## HanFred (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Aber ich finde der Witz dabei ist das er es immer versaut und es nie schafft. Deswegen wird es wohl auch nie Bescherung geben oder belehr mich eines besseren.



natürlich ist genau das der witz!
erinnert mich (nur entfernt) an die comics "Jean Claude Tergal" von Tronchet.
benutzername, frag doch mal den, ob er deine geschichte verwenden will 

beispiele:

http://www.pion.ch/Fun/tergal.html

http://salesmomes.free.fr/livres/tergal.htm

http://www.bdfil.com/Jean%20Claude%20Tergal/fiche_serie.htm

alles französisch halt...


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Aber ich finde der Witz dabei ist das er es immer versaut und es nie schafft. Deswegen wird es wohl auch nie Bescherung geben oder belehr mich eines besseren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bäh Französisch, verstehe ich genausowenig wie Arabisch obwohl ich schon seit 4 Jahren Franz "lerne", naja lernen kann man es nicht nennen.


----------



## Rinderteufel (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*

Benutzername:   

Deine Geschichten sind einfach nur geil. Ich warte auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## alex_neo (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Benutzername:
> 
> Deine Geschichten sind einfach nur geil. Ich warte auf die Fortsetzung.



jo benutzername, ganz der meinung der andern, sie man zu, dass noch was nachkommt wir wollen alle mehr!!!!


----------



## mopskiller (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > Aber ich finde der Witz dabei ist das er es immer versaut und es nie schafft. Deswegen wird es wohl auch nie Bescherung geben oder belehr mich eines besseren.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Ich hab es ein Jahr lang fakultativ gehabt. Zum Glück konnte ich das danach wieder abwählen. Alles was ich da gelernt habe sind zwei Sätze:
Je ne sais pas.  (Ich weiß nicht)
Je ne comprendre (oder so ähnlich) pas. (Ich verstehe nicht)
Und das sind die einzigen die ich im Unterricht verwendent hab :o


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > > Aber ich finde der Witz dabei ist das er es immer versaut und es nie schafft. Deswegen wird es wohl auch nie Bescherung geben oder belehr mich eines besseren.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



Ein klein bisschen kann ich schon *überleg*
Am wichtigsten ist Je ne parle pas francais.
Aber zum Glück ist bei uns der Unterricht auf Deutsch.


----------



## mopskiller (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > > > > Aber ich finde der Witz dabei ist das er es immer versaut und es nie schafft. Deswegen wird es wohl auch nie Bescherung geben oder belehr mich eines besseren.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...



Und was heißt parle? Den Rest krieg ich ja auch noch zusammen: Ich ... nicht Französisch. Also bei uns hat die Lehrerin meistens vorne gestanden und irgendwas auf Französisch gelabert und kein Mensch hat irgendwas verstanden und es hat sich auch nicht wirklich jemand bemüht sie zu verstehen, da die Note ja schließlich nicht versetzungsrelevant war (ist ja nur fakultativ).


----------



## Rinderteufel (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> Und was heißt parle? Den Rest krieg ich ja auch noch zusammen: Ich ... nicht Französisch. Also bei uns hat die Lehrerin meistens vorne gestanden und irgendwas auf Französisch gelabert und kein Mensch hat irgendwas verstanden und es hat sich auch nicht wirklich jemand bemüht sie zu verstehen, da die Note ja schließlich nicht versetzungsrelevant war (ist ja nur fakultativ).



"parler" heißt "sprechen". 

Ich spreche kein Franzzösisch. Ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist"quoi?". Da heißt nämlich "was?" und passt immer, wenn man (mal wieder) nicht zugehört hat.


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (21. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> > Und was heißt parle? Den Rest krieg ich ja auch noch zusammen: Ich ... nicht Französisch. Also bei uns hat die Lehrerin meistens vorne gestanden und irgendwas auf Französisch gelabert und kein Mensch hat irgendwas verstanden und es hat sich auch nicht wirklich jemand bemüht sie zu verstehen, da die Note ja schließlich nicht versetzungsrelevant war (ist ja nur fakultativ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist auch noch comment


----------



## Benutzername (22. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Sabrina und ich gehen einkaufen*



> beispiele:
> 
> http://www.pion.ch/Fun/tergal.html
> 
> ...



Zeit für einen alten Witz: Ich kann zwar französisch, aber mit der Sprache hapert es.


----------



## Benutzername (22. Dezember 2002)

*Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*

Sabrina und ich sahen uns eine lustige Dokumentation über zwei seltsame Typen an. Einer der beiden, ein pausenlos Unsinn schwafelnder junger Mann mit langen blonden Haaren, rief gerade "Ich bin der Clit-Commander!", als Sabrina anfing zu zittern und eine Gänsehaut bekam. Sanft äußerte ich meine Besorgnis: "Ist was?" "Ach nichts." "Sag schon." "Nein." "Ich habe Zeit." "Das willst du gar nicht wissen." "Doch." "Nein." "Doch." "Sicher?" "Ja." "Wirklich?" "Glaube schon." "Na gut." Sie setzte sich aufrecht hin. "Ich habe morgen einen Termin beim Frauenarzt." "Und?" "Warst du schonmal da?" "Äh, nein", sagte ich und grinste. "Hör auf, so dämlich zu grinsen", sagte sie sauer. "Würdest du dich gern mit weit gespreizten Beinen auf diesen Stuhl setzen und dir da rumfingern lassen?" Ich verwarf naheliegende Antworten wie "Na klar" oder "Von dir schon" und sagte statt dessen "Nein".

Sabrina lehnte sich zurück. "Dachte ich mir. Und genau das muß ich morgen über mich ergehen lassen. Ich hasse es, wenn dieser Kerl mit seinem weißen Kittel mich da unten begrabscht." "Keine Doktorspiele", notierte ich im Geiste. Laut sagte ich: "Kann ich irgendetwas tun, damit du dich besser fühlst?" "Vielleicht." "Was denn?" "Das würdest du doch nicht tun." "Doch." "Nein." "Doch". Ich gähnte verhalten. Der Dialog kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor. "Also was?" Sabrina setzte ihr liebstes Lächeln auf, von dem sie wußte, daß ich nicht widerstehen konnte. "Würdest du mich zum Arzt begleiten?" Ich schluckte. "Dir ist schon aufgefallen, daß ich keine Frau bin, oder?" "Du mußt dich nur mit mir ins Wartezimmer setzen", sagte sie. "Ich glaube nicht, daß Dr. Müller dich bei der Behandlung zugucken läßt."

Im Wartezimmer des Gynäkologen setzten wir uns auf zwei nebeneinanderstehende Stühle. Sabrina packte meine Hand und erweckte den Eindruck, sie nie wieder loslassen zu wollen. Ich sah mich ein wenig in dem Raum um. Uns gegenüber saß ein etwa 13jähriges Mädchen mit seiner Mutter. Das Mädchen sah sehr nervös aus; vermutlich war es zum ersten Mal hier. Sie sah mich erstaunt an. "Was machen Sie denn hier?" "Ich will mich umoperieren lassen. Innerlich fühle ich mich als Frau", erzählte ich dem Mädchen und grinste. Sabrina schlug mir ihren Ellenbogen zwischen die Rippen.

Die Tür zum Behandlungszimmer öffnete sich und eine hübsche Krankenschwester steckte den Kopf heraus. "Frau Schmidt bitte!" Eine ältere Dame erhob sich schwerfällig, schüttelte ein paar Krümel von ihrem Hausfrauenkittel und setzte ihre geschätzten 150 Kilo in Bewegung. Durch die offene Tür konnte ich den Arzt sehen, einen Mann um die 40, der die Lippen zusammenkniff, als er Frau Schmidt erblickte. Selbst ein Beruf wie Frauenarzt hat wohl seine Schattenseiten. Nun ja, der arme Mann würde sich an die Vorzüge seines Berufes erinnern, wenn Sabrina an der Reihe war. Vorläufig versuchte er, Frau Schmidt mit belanglosem Gerede zu langweilen. "Sie haben ziemlich abgenommen, Gnädigste", sagte er. "Ja. Hunderte von Kilos!" Mehr konnte ich nicht hören, da die hübsche Schwester die Tür schloß. "Wie fett war die vorher?", fragte mich Sabrina leise und kicherte. Ich antwortete nicht, weil ich vollauf damit beschäftigt war, mein Frühstück bei mir zu behalten.

Wir saßen eine halbe Stunde herum und warteten. Endlich wälzte sich Frau Schmidt breitbeinig durch die Tür, ging zur Garderobe und nahm ihren Mantel. Die Krankenschwester kam hinterher, sah mich an und sagte: "Herr Schneider bitte!" Ich erschrak und sah mich panisch um. Vor dem Ausgang stand noch Frau Schmidt und zwängte sich in ihren Mantel; dieser Fluchtweg war also versperrt. Da war ein Fenster! Wir waren zwar im dritten Stock, aber es schien mir das Risiko wert zu sein. Gerade wollte ich zum Sprung ansetzen, als ich die Schwester lachen hörte. Wenn die noch mehr solche rüden Scherze auf Lager hatten, war es das letzte Mal, daß ich zu diesem Frauenarzt ging!

Sabrina wurde hineingerufen. Dr. Müller versuchte die Situation etwas aufzuheitern, indem er frauenfeindliche Witze erzählte. "Was ist passiert, wenn eine Frau im Spagat in der Küche sitzt und nicht mehr hochkommt? Ganz einfach, sie..." Mehr konnte ich nicht hören, weil er die Tür schloß. Schade. Vielleicht erzählt mir Sabrina später, wie der Witz ausging.

Ich blieb im Wartezimmer sitzen. Ziemlich fad hier. Meine Gedanken schweiften in die Ferne. Was wohl Harry gerade machte? Bastelte er wieder eine Bombe, um Helga umzubringen? Versuchte Hammerhai wieder, seinem langweiligen Leben mittels einem Sprung aus dem Goldfischglas ein Ende zu bereiten? Meine Gedankengänge wurden jäh unterbrochen, als ich Sabrinas im Behandlungszimmer schreien hörte: "Ist das ihre ganze Faust, Herr Doktor?" Das 13jährige Mädchen zuckte erschrocken zusammen, während seine Mutter wissend lächelte. Unverständliches Gemurmel seitens des Doktors folgte, danach wieder eine Viertelstunde Stille.

Endlich kam Sabrina durch die Tür. Sie sah geschafft aus, als sie meine Hand nahm und wir zusammen zum Ausgang marschierten. Ich warf einen Blick zurück auf Dr. Müller. Der zwinkerte und grinste, bevor er wieder in seinem Zimmerchen verschwand. Ein seltsamer Mann. Ich fragte Sabrina: "Wie ging der Witz aus?" "Das sage ich nicht." "Komm schon." "Nein." "Doch." "Nein." Na gut, dann nicht."


----------



## mopskiller (22. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> Sabrina und ich sahen uns eine lustige Dokumentation über zwei seltsame Typen an. Einer der beiden, ein pausenlos Unsinn schwafelnder junger Mann mit langen blonden Haaren, rief gerade "Ich bin der Clit-Commander!", als Sabrina anfing zu zittern und eine Gänsehaut bekam. Sanft äußerte ich meine Besorgnis: "Ist was?" "Ach nichts." "Sag schon." "Nein." "Ich habe Zeit." "Das willst du gar nicht wissen." "Doch." "Nein." "Doch." "Sicher?" "Ja." "Wirklich?" "Glaube schon." "Na gut." Sie setzte sich aufrecht hin. "Ich habe morgen einen Termin beim Frauenarzt." "Und?" "Warst du schonmal da?" "Äh, nein", sagte ich und grinste. "Hör auf, so dämlich zu grinsen", sagte sie sauer. "Würdest du dich gern mit weit gespreizten Beinen auf diesen Stuhl setzen und dir da rumfingern lassen?" Ich verwarf naheliegende Antworten wie "Na klar" oder "Von dir schon" und sagte statt dessen "Nein".
> 
> Sabrina lehnte sich zurück. "Dachte ich mir. Und genau das muß ich morgen über mich ergehen lassen. Ich hasse es, wenn dieser Kerl mit seinem weißen Kittel mich da unten begrabscht." "Keine Doktorspiele", notierte ich im Geiste. Laut sagte ich: "Kann ich irgendetwas tun, damit du dich besser fühlst?" "Vielleicht." "Was denn?" "Das würdest du doch nicht tun." "Doch." "Nein." "Doch". Ich gähnte verhalten. Der Dialog kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor. "Also was?" Sabrina setzte ihr liebstes Lächeln auf, von dem sie wußte, daß ich nicht widerstehen konnte. "Würdest du mich zum Arzt begleiten?" Ich schluckte. "Dir ist schon aufgefallen, daß ich keine Frau bin, oder?" "Du mußt dich nur mit mir ins Wartezimmer setzen", sagte sie. "Ich glaube nicht, daß Dr. Müller dich bei der Behandlung zugucken läßt."
> 
> ...



Auch wenn die Geschichte mal wieder genial war: Ich vermisse immer noch das blaue Auge am Ende


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (22. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*

Ich muss sagen du lässt nach diese Geschichte fand ich net so geil wie die ersten irgendwie hat mir da was gefehlt. Vielleicht die Schadenfreude weil dus nicht versaut hast oder weil du kein blaues Auge hattest. Naja hoffe das wird wieder besser. Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?


----------



## Benutzername (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?



Mein Hamster, meine Katze und der Goldfisch meines Mitbewohners. Was die drei so alles anstellen, habe ich hier notiert: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=10&thread_id=1540934&father_id=0&message_id=1542514


----------



## kaioshin (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Hamster, meine Katze und der Goldfisch meines Mitbewohners. Was die drei so alles anstellen, habe ich hier notiert: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=10&thread_id=1540934&father_id=0&message_id=1542514



kannst du die geschichten mal alle sammeln? und dann irgendwo auf ne page laden
www.benutzername-storys.de.vu


----------



## MoS (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > > Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



@Benutzername: gibts noch mehr geschichten von dir? könntest du bitte mal links zu denen angeben? wär toll! 
mach weiter so!!!

MoS


----------



## HandOfForce (23. Dezember 2002)

*HM*

Leider diemal nicht ganz so gut, was wahrscheinlich an unseren großen erwartungen liegt, abe trotzdem noch sehr amüsant ,

Benutzername, nicht aufgeben, weiter machen!

Und denk über die Seite mit deinen Geschichten mal nach, das ist wirklich ne gute Idee!!!


----------



## HandOfForce (23. Dezember 2002)

*HM*

Leider diemal nicht ganz so gut, was wahrscheinlich an unseren großen erwartungen liegt, abe trotzdem noch sehr amüsant ,

Benutzername, nicht aufgeben, weiter machen!

Und denk über die Seite mit deinen Geschichten mal nach, das ist wirklich ne gute Idee!!!


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: HM*



> Leider diemal nicht ganz so gut, was wahrscheinlich an unseren großen erwartungen liegt, abe trotzdem noch sehr amüsant ,
> 
> Benutzername, nicht aufgeben, weiter machen!
> 
> Und denk über die Seite mit deinen Geschichten mal nach, das ist wirklich ne gute Idee!!!



Ich hab nen Vorschlag für dich: Du beendest jetzt diese Geschichte in dem du sie irgendwann rumkriegst und fängst ne neue an weil ich denke dass dieses Thema mittlerweile schon ein bisschen ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## Seblu (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: HM*



> > Leider diemal nicht ganz so gut, was wahrscheinlich an unseren großen erwartungen liegt, abe trotzdem noch sehr amüsant ,
> >
> > Benutzername, nicht aufgeben, weiter machen!
> >
> ...



finde ich nicht


----------



## Benutzername (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > > Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Ich muß zugeben, daß mir das nötige Hintergrundwissen abgeht, um eine Homepage zu erstellen. Abgesehen davon würde ich es ohnehin nicht tun, nur weil ihr euch zu fein seid, die Suchfunktion zu bemühen. Faules Pack!

Nun gut, einen Link kann ich euch geben:
http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=10&thread_id=1727938&father_id=0&message_id=1727938&count_reply=178&group_id=81&top=100
Am Ende dieses Threads gibt es einen weiteren Link.


----------



## Seblu (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > > > Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



loool


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: HM*



> > > Leider diemal nicht ganz so gut, was wahrscheinlich an unseren großen erwartungen liegt, abe trotzdem noch sehr amüsant ,
> > >
> > > Benutzername, nicht aufgeben, weiter machen!
> > >
> ...



Kann sein dass ich mich irre aber das ist halt meine Meinung mal sehen vielleicht kommt ja noch was gutes. 
@Benutzername: net aufgeben du bist der beste


----------



## kaioshin (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > > > Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



lol, irgendwie kommt mir der thread bekannt vor 

hmm...ne homepage für benutzername, wer macht eine? wenn sich niemand meldet mach ich eine, die sieht dann aber beschissen aus


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (23. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > > > > Wer ist eigentlich Harry, Helga und Hammerhai?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...



*meld* Bin dadrin zwar net so der King aber ich könnte es mit PHP machen dann wär das hinzufügen neuer Episoden ganz leicht.


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (27. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*

*hochschieb* Ich will ne neue Episode!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HandOfForce (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> *hochschieb* Ich will ne neue Episode!!!!!!!!!



*mitschieb*

Benutzname hat uns vergessen *schnüff*


----------



## mopskiller (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Ich begleite Sabrina zum Arzt*



> > *hochschieb* Ich will ne neue Episode!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*mitschnüff* und *mitschieb*


----------



## Dravot (28. Dezember 2002)

*Was lange ...*



> Benutzname hat uns vergessen


Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.

In diesem Sinne ... Geduld bitte


----------



## kaioshin (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> 
> 
> Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



deinem ava nach zu urteilen bist du wohl sein grösster fan *g*


----------



## Muse (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*

jo dravot können ja ne kleine Seite für den Gott der Geschichten machen *g* Hätt Lust und Zeit auch noch dazu... Wär mal ne Idee fürn Gemeinschaftsprojekt da ich nur grundlegende Kenntisse in Html hab


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> >
> >
> > Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



Ich glaube Dravot und Benutzername sind die gleichen und Dravot macht nur Werbung


----------



## kaioshin (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> > >
> > >
> > > Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



hmm...er könnte genausogut der mitbewohner sein, oder die katze, oder der hamster, oder der golfisch


----------



## darkdestroyer (28. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > > > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



Malte kommt aber in den Geschichten nie gut weg der wirds nicht sein wenns der Hamster ist haben wir ja einen neuen Nagerkumpanen für Lopez


----------



## mopskiller (29. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > > > > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



Und ich ein neues Opfer
*namechange-to-hamsterkiller* *g*


----------



## GothicDrak (29. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > > > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



Der Hamster is der grösste Spanner von den Tieren, ich würd sagen, der isses!


----------



## Benutzername (29. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> 
> 
> Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



Ich würde liebend gern berichten, daß ich erschöpft im Bett lag. Leider war dem nicht so, denn Sabrina und Malte sind über Weihnachten zu ihren Eltern gefahren. Abgesehen von Harry, Helga und Hammerhai habe ich zur Zeit die Wohnung für mich alleine.

Sabrina hat mir allerdings einen Zweitschlüssel für ihre Wohnung überlassen, damit ich ihre Blumen gießen kann. Ob sie es merkt, wenn ich ihre Sachen durchwühle?


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (29. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > Benutzname hat uns vergessen
> >
> >
> > Benutzername vergisst niemanden. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie es manchen Menschen nach Informationen über das Liebesleben von anderen dürstet. Je länger die Pause ist, desto mehr kann passieren. Vielleicht musste er sich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage erholen. Vielleicht hat Sabrina das Geschenk nicht gefallen und er liegt verletzt im Bett. Vielleicht hat ihr das Geschenk so gut gefallen, dass der Gute erschöpft im Bett liegt. Vielleicht steht das Bett in dem er liegen möchte gar nicht mehr und er hat sich auf der Suche nach einem neuen bei Ikea verlaufen. Fragen über Fragen. Der freundliche Autor wird uns sicherlich früh genug informieren.
> ...



Dann wühl mal schön, wie lange sind sie denn noch weg???


----------



## Kaeseschnitte (29. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*

*verschnauf*

MAN!!!! Ich hab mir in 1 h alles durchgelesen bis hierhin und kann nur sagen, das ich dir bis zur 2. Geschcihte Schluss geglaubt hab! (Natürlich dachte ich du lässt dir künstlerische Freiheit!)

Aber am besten in diesem Thread fand ich eigentlich carazos (???) Reaktion, indem er uns erklärte, wie wir uns einem Teil von uns (du siehst ich lerne ) gegenüber verhalten soll!

Also: Der    Thread des JAHRES!!!!!!!!

Andy 

Oder kennt ihr einen besseren?????


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (30. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> *verschnauf*
> 
> MAN!!!! Ich hab mir in 1 h alles durchgelesen bis hierhin und kann nur sagen, das ich dir bis zur 2. Geschcihte Schluss geglaubt hab! (Natürlich dachte ich du lässt dir künstlerische Freiheit!)
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch sehr lange geglaubt es wäre kein real.
Alle die mithelfen wollen eine Homepage mit Geschichten von Benutzername zu erstellen bitte bei mir per Organizer Mail melden.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (30. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > *verschnauf*
> >
> > MAN!!!! Ich hab mir in 1 h alles durchgelesen bis hierhin und kann nur sagen, das ich dir bis zur 2. Geschcihte Schluss geglaubt hab! (Natürlich dachte ich du lässt dir künstlerische Freiheit!)
> >
> ...



199! Jungs, wir sind grade dabei, ZAM von seinem Kult-Thread-Thron zu stürzen!


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (30. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > > *verschnauf*
> > >
> > > MAN!!!! Ich hab mir in 1 h alles durchgelesen bis hierhin und kann nur sagen, das ich dir bis zur 2. Geschcihte Schluss geglaubt hab! (Natürlich dachte ich du lässt dir künstlerische Freiheit!)
> > >
> ...



Es hat sich ausgezamt


----------



## Kaeseschnitte (30. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*

Und mit mir in die nächsten 200 

Ach naja, BENUTZERNAME!!!!!

Tu was für deine Fangemeinde!

Oder hat jemand von euch hier ne hübsche Geschichte???

Andy


----------



## mopskiller (30. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> Und mit mir in die nächsten 200
> 
> Ach naja, BENUTZERNAME!!!!!
> 
> ...



Die würde hier, meiner Meinung nach, aber nicht hinpassen.
Aber wenn sie gut ist: Einfach nen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Kalaschnikoff (30. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Was lange ...*



> > Und mit mir in die nächsten 200
> >
> > Ach naja, BENUTZERNAME!!!!!
> >
> ...



Man könnte ja auch ne HP machen auf der viele gute Geschichten sind. Also wer Bock dazu hat bei mir melden. Ich organisier das jetzt einfach mal. *wichtig tu*


----------



## 0711 (31. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Wer hat sie nicht, die Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht. Da ich männlich bin, geht es in diesem Thread um Frauen. Oder um solche, die eines Tages welche sein werden: Keine Transsexuellen, sondern weibliche Teenies.
> 
> Letzten Samstag hat mich Sabrina, Maltes Schwester, gebeten, sie in eine Diskothek zu begleiten.  Ich wollte sie schon fragen, warum sie nicht mit ihrem Bruder geht, doch ein Blick auf Malte, der gerade sein wöchentliches Dreck-zwischen-den-Zehen-hervorpulen-Ritual vollzog, belehrte mich eines Besseren. Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da einließ, sagte ich zu. Das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...


3 sachen

in was für clubs/diskos gehstn du??
idiot! (wegen der frage, vorallem wenn man sie vorher schon kennt)

lustig wars trotzdem....;D


----------



## darkdestroyer (31. Dezember 2002)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*

Hm ich glaub da hat einer den Thread nicht so wirklich verstanden 
Die ganze Geschichte ist erfunden


----------



## Kopfhacker (11. Januar 2003)

*AW: Probleme mit Frauen*



> Hm ich glaub da hat einer den Thread nicht so wirklich verstanden
> Die ganze Geschichte ist erfunden



mach mal bitte weiter benutzername!!!!!


----------

